# Sticky  [ROM GUIDE]How to install Android 5.x.x & 4.4.x with Jcsullins TPtoolbox "The Super Easy Way"



## RolandDeschain79

*Additional resources:*

*XDA version of this thread*

*Touchpad Toolbox Main Thread By Jcsullins*

*[INFO] My HP TP Data/Media Recovery, Rom Notes + Install Guide Additional Data Media Info by Mpgrimm2 *
*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way" (Guide for installing Non-DM builds with the ACME5)*

*[ROM GUIDE]How to install Android 4.4.x Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad (Non-TPtoolbox method works for 4G HP TP builds)*
*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad(How to update your Roms)*

*Video Guides for this thread:*






*Video Timecode:*


Spoiler



Data Media Q & A (What's the TP Toolbox?) @ 1:30

What is a data media [email protected] 2:38

What are the Advantages/Changes for Data Media Builds? @ 4:14

How can I go back to my old setup? @ 5:15

How can I check my current Android version and System Partition size? @ 5:40

1)Getting started, Requirements and Preparation: @ 6:07

2)(Optional)Time to Choose the Fate of WebOS: @ 7:40

3)Enter webOS recovery mode and connect the Touchpad to your PC with the USB cable: @ 12:36

4)Download, extract and run the latest version of Jcsullins Touchpad Toolbox on your PC: @ 13:52

5)Using the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android: @ 15:05

Extra uses for the Touchpad Toolbox: @ 22:55

Future development and limitations: @ 24:46

Troubleshooting: @ 25:43








*Video Timecode:*



Spoiler



Intro: @ 0:00-0:50
TPtoolbox file confusion and version history v40 @ 0:51
TPtoolbox v41x post 293 @ XDA and recoveries for v41x @ 1:58
TPtoolbox not flashing corrupted files @ 3:44
TPtoolbox volume buttons don't navigate the menu @ 4:14
Alternate install guides for CM11/Android 4.4.x on the HP TP(4G) 5:41
Bricking and Bootloops help starts @ 6:41
Touchpad doesn't charge or turn on when plugged in @ 7:04
Always try using a different USB cable! @ 7:46
Jcsullins TPdebrick Last resort @ 8:00
Bootloop help and fixes @ 8:20

Can't activate WebOS after Jan,15, 2015 @ 9:42



*Q & A:*

*Read all the background information about The TPtoolbox and Data Media builds here:*



Spoiler



*What is the TouchPad Toolbox?*

The Touchpad Toolbox(TPToolbox) is an easy to use and reliable tool that replaces previous methods of installing Android onto the HP Touchpad. This excellent tool created by Jcsullins has dramatically simplified the installation of the latest Lollipop and Kitkat Data Media builds onto the Touchpad. The TP Toolbox can also install a few non data media roms, which will be listed in the guide below. In addition it gives users the ability to completely remove WebOS if desired.

* It replaces the following procedures and tools:*

-ACMEInstallers

-ACMEUninstallers*

-Various methods of resizing partitions/volumes (erroneously called partitions)

-Various methods of reflashing the A6 battery monitoring chip

-Various methods of completely wiping/recreating volumes

*What is a data media build?*

Previously on the HP Touchpad Android and WebOS shared SDcard space in the media partition. This was the space you saw when transferring data via the USB cable. It stored all your media like music, pictures and movies. Data media builds separate the Android and WebOS space by emulating a 2nd ext4 SDcard in the data partition. The place where your app data was stored, separate from the SDcard media partition. With this setup the data partition now becomes the main place where your apps and users files(Music, pictures, movies, ect) are stored. The left over space in the media partition is now separate and only used by by TP Toolbox or WebOS. The media partition/volume will only be left with a small amount of free space and the majority will be given to the Android Data partition. If you keep WebOS the space will be around 1.17GB with V3.0.5 and lots of apps/preware, if you remove WebOS it will be around 600-800MB, so the total cost for WebOS is about 500-600MB, Click here. You will need to boot into WebOS to access its media SDcard space or use the Jcsullins CM11 or Evervolv DM Kikat Builds. Following these instructions will leave WebOS perfectly intact or completely remove it depending on your preference.

*What are the Advantages and Changes for Data Media Builds?*

Data media builds change the default partition layout to more efficiently use the available space. You get a larger area for storing apps and mount an emulated ext4 SDcard on the Data partition. The ext4 doesn't suffer from the 4GB file size limit that the older Fat partition had and gives you more space for large apps. "Performance on ext4 in Android is also probably better than FAT." The next advantage for HP TouchPad users is the updated 3.x Kernels all the new Android 5.0.x/4.4.x builds use. The updated Kernel's more efficiently communicates and allocates resources between the hardware and software.

What is a data media device?(TeamWin)

*How can I go back to my old setup?*

I don't want to keep WebOS installed:

Use the TPToolbox to do a complete data rest on your tablet. Install an android 4.2.2 roms, gaps, and recovery. Transfer your backup onto the touchpad, reboot into recovery and restore it. Note: You will need to make sure you have a compatible recovery installed to restore your backup.

Or

I want to keep WebOS installed:

If you wish to go back to your previous setup you can run the ACMEUninstaller2 then install just CWM and moboot with the ACMEInstaller5. You can now Boot into recovery and restore your older backup. *Note:* That you can use Jcsullins and Philz Touch DM-CWM recoveries to restore your older nandroid backups. Data media recoveries can see both SDcards while restoring your backups. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1.

*How can I check my current Android version and System Partition size?*

-Get the free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space.

-Check your version of Android by going to settings/About Tablet/Android Version.



_1)Getting started, Requirements and Preparation:_
_A)_You must have Java and the novacom software installed on your PC before running Jcsullins Touchpad Toolbox.
_You will need to have Java installed to run the Universal installer. Click here:_
_Download and run the Universal Novacom Installer 1.4.1. Click here:_
_Note:_ You may need to reboot after installing this software.
_Note:_ If you're having issues getting the Novacom drivers installed disable any antivirus or spyware protection that might be preventing the app from downloading the correct drivers for your system.

_Or_

_Download, extract and install the appropriate version of Novacom for your OS. Click here:_
_Note:_ Under Linux the Novacom driver is installed at /opt/Palm run it from this location.

*B)Backup, Backup, Backup,* Using the "Complete Data Reset" feature of the TPtoolbox or the "Erase USB drive" from WebOS, will delete absolutely everything on your TouchPad including the SDcard, so make sure you have your personal data files(music, pictures, videos, etc.) backed up on your computer. Don't forget to move your Nandroid backups onto your PC. By default CWM backups are located in SDcard/clockworkmod/backup.

*C)*Make sure your tablet is fully charged before starting any install procedure on the HP TouchPad. Running out of batteries during an install procedure will ruin the process and possibly damage the device.

*2)(Optional)**Time to Choose the Fate of WebOS:*

*Note:* If you wish to remove WebOS, or have already removed it, just skip to step *# 3*



Spoiler



Before running the Touchpad Toolbox you should decide whether or not you wish to completely remove WebOS. Even if you remove WebOS there will still be around 600-800MB of space left where it used to be on the media partition/volume. That extra space will only be used for the initial install of your roms via the TouchPad Toolbox. This space will not be accessible from some roms and will only be used by the TPToolbox or WebOS. So you must make a personal decision about WebOS's usefulness to you. Would you rather have extra free space or a second OS that is unique but not well supported?

On my 32GB Touchpad I have a maximum of 27.5GB available. With Android, WebOS(V3.0.5) lots of apps/preware and the free space required to use the TPToolbox(600MB+) it takes up around 1.17GB. If you remove WebOS the remaining media space will be around 600-800MB, so the total cost for WebOS is only about 500-600MB Click here. You will need to boot into WebOS to access its media SDcard space or use either the Jcsullins CM11 or Evervolv DM Kikat roms. Personally I like WebOS and think having a dual boot device is one of the unique and intriguing features of owning an HP TouchPad, the choice is yours.

Note: If you remove WebOS and want to add it back, you will need to do the steps laid out by Jcsullins here to reinstall it.

Note: Official WebOS support ends March, 15, 2015 see here FAQ here

-If you previously removed WebOS but want to add it back use Jcsullins instructions click here:
-If you need to bypass the WebOS activation get the tool and instructions click here:

* If you wish to keep WebOS then do the following steps:*

*Uninstall Android and Clean up your SDcard:*

*A]*Uninstall Android completely by using the ACMEUinstaller2, watch the instructional video here: After uninstalling Android you will automatically reboot to WebOS.

*How to use the ACMEUninstaller2 (Short Version)*



Spoiler



1)Install the Novacom software(You installed this in step 1)

Download and run the Universal Novacom Installer 1.4.1. Click here:
Note:You will need to have Java installed to run the Universal installer. Click here:

2)Next place this ACMEUninstaller2 file into the Novacom folder.

-By default this folder will be located on your PC @ *C:/Program Files/ Palm, Inc.* Mac OS X users will find this folder @ */opt/nova/bin. *

*-*Download the ACMEUninstaller2 file and copy and paste it right into either of those directories.

3)Boot the tablet into WebOS recovery mode and attach it with the USB cable to your PC.

Download and extract these ACME5 batch files and run the "removecm2.bat" file to uninstall Android.

How to enter WebOS recovery mode from Android:

-If you currently have Android installed you can hold down the power button choose reboot and select "webOS recovery mode" from the moboot menu.

Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.

Or

How to enter WebOS recovery mode from WebOS:

-Reboot the HP Touchpad via WebOS rest options menu located @ launcher/settings/device info/reset options/restart.

-Hold down the volume up button while the Touchpad reboots. Once you see the large USB symbol on the screen release the volume button.

Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.



*B]*Now from WebOS we will wipe our SDcard before the TPtoolbox can setup our partition/volumes. Completely wipe your SDcard by booting into WebOS and going to, launcher/settings/device info/reset options/erase USB drive. The Touchpad will then reboot itself and the data will be completely erased. Note:This will not affect your WebOS setup, apps or Preware.











*3)Enter webOS recovery mode and connect the Touchpad to your PC with the USB cable:* 
*Note:* Even if you choose to remove WebOS, the WebOS recovery mode will still exist as it's part of the bootloader.

How to enter WebOS recovery mode from Android:

If you currently have Android installed you can hold down the power button choose reboot and select "webOS recovery mode" from the moboot menu.

Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.

Or

How to enter WebOS recovery mode from WebOS:

Reboot the HP Touchpad via WebOS rest options menu located @ launcher/settings/device info/reset options/restart.

-Hold down the volume up button while the Touchpad reboots. Once you see the large USB symbol on the screen release the volume button.

Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.

_4)Download, extract and run the latest version of Jcsullins Touchpad Toolbox on your PC_
-Download Jcsullins latest Toolbox v42 below(replaces v40, v41x)
_Download TPtoolbox v42 mirror _
_Download TPtoolbox v42 mirror _
-Extract the TPToolbox v42 zip file and open the folder.
_On Windows_, run the batch file named _tptb_v42_win.bat_
_On Linux_, run the script named _tptb_v42_nix.sh_
_On Mac_, run the script named _tptb_v42_mac.command_

*5)Using the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android*

*-*The TPToolbox consists of 3 different panels, 1 menu, 2 help, and 3 output, see picture.

-Use the volume button to navigate the menu and the home button to make selections.









*A)(Optional) Complete Data Reset, Completely Removes WebOS and Android*

-The procedure will completely remove WebOS and Android from the device. The partitions/volumes will be rebuilt new and boot will be remade with a minimal amount of programs provided by the TPToolbox.

-Scroll down to Complete Data Reset and select it with the home button and choose yes to begin the process.

-If you previously did step number 3 then skip this step and proceed to step* B.*

-If you previously removed WebOS but want to add it back use Jcsullins instructions click here:
-If you need to bypass the WebOS activation get the tool and instructions click here:









*B)Installing Android onto the HP TouchPad*

-scroll down to Install Android from the menu and select it with the home button.

-The TP Toolbox will mount the media partition/volume to your PC. Open the Touchpads Media partition/volume and look for the "ttinstall" folder. Place the Rom, Gapps package and recovery zips into the "ttinstall" folder.



_Select One of each, Rom, Recovery, Gapps, .zip files to download and install:_
-Scroll down to see the supported Rom, Gapps and Recovery files available for the TP Toolbox.
-You will need to select only one Rom, Recovery and Gapps package to install on the HP Touchpad.
-Each Rom requires a corresponding Gapps package for its version of Android. 4.4.x Roms need 4.4 Gapps, or 5.x.x. Roms need 5.x Gapps.
-Each Rom has notes about its details and a rating for the battery drain during deep sleep.
-Three recovery types are available to choose from; each does the same tasks but the interface is different, CWM, Philz CWM, TWRP.
-I prefer the Philz CWM but its personal preference.
-Check the Rom Developers thread for their recommended Recovery file downloads.

*Note:*

-Be sure to use *only* all data media files or only all non data media files, do not attempt to mix the two types.

-If you accidentally mix the two files types you may need to run the Complete data rest or the Erase USB drive procedure again to fix the issue.

*TPToolbox checks your File's*

-The TPtoolbox will now check the files for compatibility then begin to set your partitions/volumes based on the type of Rom you've selected. If it fails to run it will display which file is incompatible, start the install again and replace the offending file(s).

*TPToolbox creates your Volume/Partition layout*

-The output window will display the Pending Android Installation details; the partitions/volumes resize details that are about to be setup on your HP Touchpad. Review this information and confirm the layout by selecting yes. This starts the partitions/volumes resizing, followed by the Auto Android installation from your chosen recovery. 
*Note:* All HP Touchpad sizes are supported, 16GB, 32GB, 64GB.



_Lollipop/Kitkat DataMedia Volume (re)sizing criteria_
system: MIN_SIZE: 700-800MB
cache: MIN_SIZE: 200MB
data: MIN_SIZE: 1500MB
data: also takes any free-space "media" has over 600MB

_Legacy Non Data Media Volume (re)sizing criteria_
system: MIN_SIZE: 600M
cache: MIN_SIZE: 200MB
data: MIN_SIZE: 1500MB

*TPToolbox Auto Installs your Rom, Gapps and Recovery(Please stand by..)*

-The details of partition/volume resizing will scroll across the Toolboxes bottom output window(Bottom) and the device will auto reboot into your chosen recovery. The Rom and Gapps package will now be installed automatically, this may take a few muintes, Please stand by..... Once complete the Touchpad will restart and boot into Android. Be patient, it my take several minutes before the HP Touchpad completes it first boot into Android.

*Note(Important):* If the TP Toolbox fails to run several times you may get an error message when trying to mount the volume during the install. To fix this rerun the complete data reset or wipe the USB drive from WebOS.

_Rom Guide and Videos:_
Select _One of each_, Rom, Recovery, Gapps, .zip files to download and install with the TPtoolbox:
-Scroll down to see the supported Rom, Gapps and Recovery files available for the TP Toolbox.
-Each Rom requires a corresponding Gapps package for its version of Android. 4.4.x Roms need 4.4.x Gapps, or 5.x.x. Roms need 5.x Gapps.
-Each Rom has notes about its details and a rating for the battery drain during deep sleep.
-Three recovery types are available to choose from; each does the same tasks but the interface is different, CWM, Philz CWM, TWRP.
-I prefer the Philz CWM but its personal preference.
-Check the Rom Developers thread for their recommended Recovery file downloads.
-Mac users should make sure their browser does not unzip these files, _files must remain zipped_.

_Which Rom should I choose?_
-Currently the Android 4.4.x Kitkat Roms are the most mature, stable and fully functional. I would recommend them as your daily driver. 
-Android 5.x.x Lollipop Roms are in developmental but aren't as fully functional as 4.4.x Roms. The battery life is shorter and more bugs have been reported. 
-Some Android 5.1.x Lollipop Roms roms may not be fully compatible with the current TPtoobox version42 and may need to be installed by flashing through recovery.
-It takes several months after the initial release of a new android version for it to become mature and stable. Please see the developers threads for the latest details about their Roms, Happy Flashing.

_Recommended default setup:_
_cm-11-20151116-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin
TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612b
gapps-kk-20140105.zip _

_How to change Roms or update your version of Android:_

_TPToolbox Method:_
After installing a data media rom you can do a clean install of another Rom listed in the guide by again using the TPtoolbox. Return to step 5  and install a different Rom. The TPtoolbox will wipe the system, data and cache partitions/volumes and do a clean install, WebOS will not be changed. Your apps and user data will be lost but your media content on the SDcard remains the same. If you wish to completely remove WebOS, Android and all data on the device return to step 5 A) and do a complete data reset.

_Note: _When installing new roms the TPtoolbox will automatically prompt you to adjust smaller system partitions/volumes from older versions of the TPtoolbox(v40, v41x). For example a 700MB Kikat install will be increased to 800MB for Lollipop or a new Kitkat Rom install.

_Recovery Method:_
Updating your current Rom with a newer build can be done using your recovery and will keep your current setup and apps. However this can't be done from the TPtoolbox and will require learning about a few Rom flashing techniques from my instructional update guide below.

_How to update Android 5.0.x or 4.4x Builds on the HP TouchPad_

*Supported Data Media Recoveries (TPtoolbox v42-v41x) Download:*

*Note:* These recoveries are meant to be used with TPtoolbox v42 and v41x



*Download Philz Touch CWM **Recovery**:*

Philz-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via mediafire:

Philz-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via androidfilehost:

*Download TWRP Touch Recovery:*
TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via mediafire:
TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via androidfilehost:

*Download Standard Non-Touch CWM **Recovery**:*

CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612. via mediafire:
CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612. via androidfilehost:

*Android 5.1.x Lollipop Data Media Rom Guide and Links:*

_[ROM] [5.1.x] [CyanogenMod 12.1 by Jcsullins] [DM]_
_-Note:_ use this TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612b recovery 
_Rom Details:_ h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth.

_[ROM][OFFICIAL][Lollipop 5.1.1][TENDERLOIN] PAC-ROM LP-MR1_
_Rom Details:_ h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth.

_[ROM] [EXPERIMENTAL] [Lollipop] [5.1] CyanogenMod 12.1 nightlies [3.0 kernel]_

_5.1.x Gapps Downloads:
gapps-511-base-20160120-1-signed.zip_

*Android 5.0.x Lollipop Data Media Rom Videos:*






_Android 5.0.x Lollipop Data Media Rom Guide and Links:_
_[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [Lollipop] [5.0] CyanogenMod 12.0 nightlies [3.0 kernel]_

_[ROM][OFFICIAL][Lollipop 5.0][TENDERLOIN] PAC-ROM LP Beta-1_

_5.0.x Gapps Downloads:_
_Milaqs 5.0.x CM12 Gapps_

_*Android 4.4.x Kitkat Data Media Rom Videos:*_

[media]http://youtu.be/Y3B0nU8Ld2Y

*Team EOS 4.4.4 kitkat 3.0 Kernel builds for the HP Touchpad *

*AOKP 4.4.2 kitkat 3.0 Kernel builds for the HP Touchpad *

*Jcsullins CyanogenMod11 Data Media Builds on the HP Touchpad (Kernel 3.0) *

_Android 4.4.x Kitkat Data Media Rom Guide and Links:_

_[ROM] [4.4.4][3.0 Kernel][CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] By Jcsullins__(Roland Recommended)_
_Rom Details:_ Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab. 
_Note:_This Rom can see both SDcards
_Note:_This is the most popular Rom

_[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [KitKat] [4.4.4] CyanogenMod 11.0 nightlies [3.0 Kernel] By Milaq__(Roland Recommended)_

_Rom Details:_ Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab, Milaq Update app. 
_Note:_This Rom still gets regular updates 
_Note:_ Automated Milaq updater app (downloads and installs new builds for you)
_Note:_Increased default CPU clock from 1188Mhz-1512Mhz,

_[ROM][OFFICIAL][KitKat 4.4.4][TENDERLOIN] PAC-man KK RELEASE [DEV] By Shumash__(Roland Recommended 4 Gamers)_
_Note:_ Download the Final stable PAC-man build here:
_Kernel 3.0:_ Low to medium battery drain(-5mA to -20mA), Antutu Score=12000+ 
_Kernel 3.4:_ Medium battery drain (-30mA to -60mA), Antutu Score=13000+ 
_Rom Details:_ h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Inverted volume controls, PAC Console (OTA updates), PAC Performance settings (overclocking), Increased 2D & 3D GPU clocks up to 320Mhz, Increased default CPU clock from 1188Mhz-1512Mhz, overclocks up to 1782Mhz(3.4 Kernel), 1890Mhz(3.0 Kernel) Great for Gamers.
_Note:_ The Pac Performance app is missing from newer builds install the free Kernel Adiutor app here
_Note:_Using the lock screen may cause SOD(sleep-of-death), disable it by going to Settings->Security->Screen Security->screen lock=none.
_Note:_Hold down power and home together if the screen is black(SOD) and you need to reboot.
_Note:_This Rom can see both SDcards

_[ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.2] [3.4 kernel] [Nightlies] With /data/media By Flintman_
_Rom Details:_ Medium battery drain drain(-20mA to -30mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Automated Updater
_Note:_This Rom can see both SDcards

_[ROM] [Tenderloin] [4.4.4] [DATA/MEDIA] TeamEOS - The Revival || Nightlies By Team EOS_
_Rom Details:_Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Audio, Bluetooth, No Camera
_Note:_If you can't connect the USB in Win7/8.1 go to settings/Developer options/USB debugging and (Uncheck the box)
_Note:_ Enable the developers tab by going to "About tablet" and clicking on the "Build number" 7 times.
_Note:_ Download the Final build here:

*[ROM] [AOKP 4.4.2 kitkat ][3.0 Kernel] for the HP Touchpad** By* *Sixohtew*

*Rom Details: *Low battery to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Fullscreen(no Nav bar),

*Note:* To add the navigation bar got to settings/ROM Control/(Swipe left)navigation bar/settings/Enable navigation bar(Check the box)

*Note:* If you can't connect the USB in Win7/8.1 go to settings/Developer options/USB debugging and (Uncheck the box)

_4.4.x Gapps Downloads:_
gapps-kk-20140105.zip

Legacy Non-Data Media Roms, Gapps and Recovery below: Warning do not mix Non-data media and data media files when using the TPToolbox.

*Note:*If you accidentally mix the two file types you may need to run the "Complete data rest" or the "Erase USB drive" procedure again before you can install android.

*Android 4.2.x Non Data Media Rom Guide and Links:*

_[ROM][4.2.2 CM10.1] [3.0 Kernel] Bluetooth Test builds By Jcsullins_
Rom Details: Low battery drain (-5mA to -10mA), h/w video, Audio, Inverted volume controls, Bluetooth, No Camera.
_Click Here to watch the Jcsullins Kernel 3.0, CM10.1 Build video:_

Click Here to watch the Jcsullins Kernel 3.0, CM10.1 Build video:

_[ROM][4.2.2 CM10.1]-SNAPSHOT-Jcsullins-VPN-tenderloin-20131210 By Jcsullins_
Rom Details: Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA), h/w video, Audio, Inverted volume controls, Pie Controls, Camera, Bluetooth.

Click Here to watch the HP TP News: Jcsullins Fixes Bluetooth Support video 

*[ROM] [4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.11 All-in-One [12DEC2013]* *By Shumash *
*Rom Details:* Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Pie Controls, AOKP Rom Control, Hybrid Properties, Performance settings(OC), Custom Kernel Overclockable to 2157MHz, Increased 2D & 3D GPU clocks up to 320Mhz, Great for Gamers.

Click Here to Watch the Schizoid 2.11 All-in-one video:

*4.2.x Gapps Download:*
Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Gapps:

*Supported Testing Non-Data Media Recoveries Downloads:*

*Note: These recoveries are meant to be used withTPtoolbox v42 and v41x*

*Download Philz Touch CWM **Recovery**:*

Philz-CWM (NODM 2014-06-14) via mediafire:
Philz-CWM (NODM 2014-06-14) via androidfilehost:

*Download TWRP Touch Recovery:*
TWRP (NODM 2014-06-14) via mediafire:
TWRP (NODM 2014-06-14) via androidfilehost:

*Download Standard Non-Touch CWM **Recovery**:*

CWM (NODM 2014-06-14) via mediafire:
CWM (NODM 2014-06-14) via androidfilehost:

_Gapps Downloads all versions:_

OpenGapps

Delta Gapps Downloads
CM Gapps downloads


----------



## RolandDeschain79

*Extra uses for the Touchpad Toolbox:*

*Reflash A6 Firmware:*






*The Problem:*
HP Touchpad developer Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there's a problem with our HP Touchpas A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both Android and WebOS. As a result the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced. If your battery drain seems to be much higher on average, then flash the A6 Firmware to bring it back down. Users experiencing sudden drops in battery life should run this as well.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. I would recommend reflashing it ever few months to maintain good battery health. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to test:*
-To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history, click the heading at the top "%/h" to change it to "mA".
-You can now monitor the history and compare it to the information in my rom guide.

*Mount Media Volume:*

Allows you to access the 'media' volume from your PC

*Resize Android Volumes:*
This allows you to interactively resize the Android (and media) volumes. 
This is not needed to "Install Android", but can be used at other times to 'tweak' the volume sizes as needed.

*Repair Android Volumes: *
If a fsck (file system check) determines that there are non-trivial errors on a filesystem, then this can be used to attempt to fix those errors.

*Create webOS Volumes:*
If you want to re-install webOS following a "Full Data Reset," you will need to run this prior to running webOS doctor.
At this time, re-installing webOS should only be done prior to installing Android. Tools to assist re-installing webOS after
Android has been installed (without detriment to the Android install) may be provided in the future. Full instructions for reinstalling WebOS here.

*Future development and limitations:*

Only Touchpad Wifi supported (not 4G) at this time, use the instructions here to install the Evervolv 4G data media build.

Support for non-KitKat/DataMedia installs very limited for now.

Re-install of webOS after Android installed is not supported yet.

Method for permanently installing TPToolbox (always available via moboot) not available yet.
The main focus at this time is providing a reliable method to install KitKat/DataMedia ROMs. 
Additional/expanded legacy and/or other install types will be implemented after demand for such is determined.

*Troubleshooting:*
*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*
*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.


Spoiler



*1)Add flash Support for Android:*

[Video]How to Install the Adobe Flash Player on Any Android Device 2.3-4.4 

Note: Official flash support for Android was removed after CM9(Android 4.0.2).

-You can add support back by installing the Flash apk file and using a supported Web Browser.

-To use flash and nexfix without having to add support it's recommend to use CM9.

-To add flash support for *CM11, Android 4.4.2*, get the hacked Adobe Flash player 11.1 here and use it with the Dolphin Browser here, plus the dolphin Jetpack Plugin here.

-Enable flash in the Dolphin browser by going to settings/web content/ and set the flash player to on demand or always on.

*2)Add Support for Netfix with Newer versions of Android CM10-CM11:*

[XDA Thread]Run current Netflix on CM10 & 11 Xposed Framework module

*3)If your tablet repeatedly doesn't wake up from sleep **and has to be rebooted, then **do the following :*

-Google Settings\Search & Now\Voice\"Ok Google" Hotword detection\ Toggle the switch to off and see if that helps.

*Note: *This can also help to reduce high battery drain during sleep.

*4)If your tablet boots into WebOS by default, then do the following to make it boot in Android:*

-Download Jcsullins update-boot-cm-default.zip

-Flash the zip file through any recovery to make android boot by default.

*5)If your Touchpad skips moboot and boots right into Android, then do the following:*
-Hold the home key while booting to force moboot to display the Menu.
-To fix this problem use a Rooted File explorer, like X-plore, to delete the moboot.next file located @ Root/Boot/
-This problem is often caused by using the CyBoot app in WebOS.

-If moboot is missing completely place the moboot .zip file into the cminstall folder on the HP TP and run the ACMEInstaller.

*6)**If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.*

-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.
-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.
-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery

*7)If Google maps doesn't display your location while using CM11, Android 4.4.2, then install this older app package.*

-Go to this thread [APP]install Google Maps 6 and 7 and use them together[Root/NoRoot]

-Download and install the 6.14.4 Google map apk package and disable automatic updates.

*8)Battery saving Tips*

*A)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.*

-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

*B)Reducing the screen brightness can result in big savings on battery life:*

-By installing a free app called RootDim you can lock the brightness at lower levels than android normally allows.

Click Here to watch the How to use RootDim video:

Click Here for the Play Store link to the Root Dim app:

*C)Removing adds to improve battery life and browser speed:*

-By installing the free app Ad Away, you can remove adds from android apps and web browsers.

-Add blocking software has been removed from the Play Store but can still be installed with an apk file.

-If you do not know how to install apk files, then watch this video about installing flash to learn how(Click Here):

Click Here to watch the how to use Ad Away video:

Click here to download the free Ad Away apk file: 

*9)**Enabling Developer mode **for additional option menus.*

-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.

*10)If you are unable to find the Play Store after you install Android, then you will need to reflash your gapps package. *

-Click Here for the how to video!

*11)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:*
-This will also make the camera preview full screen.



*Bricking, Boot Loop, Help & Fixes(Important):*



Spoiler



*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a boot loop or not responding:*

-Hold down the Power buttons for 30sec to force the TouchPad to turn off or on.
-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.
-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.

-If you're stuck in a boot loop restore a back or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:

-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops.

-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.

*If your TouchPad seems bricked and won't turn on:*
-If your battery has been fully drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.

-After charging the HP TouchPad for a full day try holding down, home + power + volume down for 30+ seconds.

-If the tablet does not turn on after the previous steps it may be bricked and you will need to run the TPDebrick procedure found in the thread below:
*Developer Jcsullins has posted a thread "TPDebrick v0.4" dedicated to helping people with bricked HP TouchPads(Important):*
Note* All debricking questions should be posted here!

*-**Warning:* Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.
-*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.
Or
-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add condition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

*If you ran the WebOS doctor but it got stuck at 8-12% follow the instructions in the threads below:*

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

Touchpad Backup with QPST -- need this for unbricking:

*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*:
-Download a flashable.zip to increase the size of your internal storage.

*How to Change the DPI settings:*
-If your home screen looks a little off then you may wish to change the DPI/LCD density.

*Note:* Setting the DPI to something other than 160 or 120 can cause compatibility issues with the Google Play Store. If you are unable to download and install apps then change the DPI to 160 or 120.
You can change the DPI settings either by using a free LCD app or by editing the build prop. The two apps below will do the job.

Resolution change / Density, DPI Play Store Link:
or
Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
Build.prop Editor, Play Store Link:



*Oops I accidentally formatted my HP Touchpad from PC:*


Spoiler



Post about solution here
1) Install Novacom and Java.

2) In WebOS enter the TP Developer Mode. To do this in Just Type enter *webos20090606*. It will ask you for a password or otherwise will generate one.

3) Connect the TP to the computer using the usb cable but *don't enter USB Mode on the HP Touchpad*.

4) On your computer, Open Novaterm. To do this, go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal\ and double clicking Novaterm.bat.

5) Click on: File->Connect in the Novaterm window. A window will launch asking you to confirm the TP device. Just click OK.

6) Copy and past the commands below and press enter:

umount /dev/mapper/store-media
mkfs.msdos /dev/mapper/store-media
mount /dev/mapper/store-media
reboot

If you've done it correctly, you should see a command prompt showing [email protected]: / #):

The HP Touchpad will reboot and there will be a message in your computer saying it lost the connection to the Tablet. Just click OK and close the Novaterm,

7) It will take between 5-10 minutes for the TP to reboot, so don't panic at the longer reboot. You'll notice that the HP logo will start the standard brightening/dimming on the screen. When it comes back up, you will be able to enter USB mode on your TP and browse the drive using windows.



*How and when to Use the WebOS Doctor **(Important):*



Spoiler



*Q: What's the WebOS Doctor and when should I use it?*

*Click Here to Watch the WebOS Doctor Instructional video:*

The WebOS Doctor is a program that has two main functions for HP TouchPad users. It can either update your version of WebOS or fix problems with a damaged WebOS by completely reinstalling it. If WebOS no longer boots or apps and preware have stopped working correctly, then you will need to resinstall WebOS with the Doctor. A failed or interrupted attempt at changing the partition sizes with WebOS preware app Tailor may cause these problems. To check what version of WebOS is currently installed go to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version

*Note(Important):* You *MUST* uninstall Android before running the WebOS doctor. Failing to remove Android before running the Doctor can result in the process becoming stuck at 8-12% and potentially bricking the device. If you are currently stuck visit the thread below for information about fixing the problem. If you're unable to use the tablet at all follow the instructions in Jcsullins TPDebrick thread.

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

TPDebrick v004 - Jcsullins dedicated thread for fixing Bricked TouchPads:

*Note(Important):* Running the Doctor will completely wipe all personal information, applications and preware from the TouchPad. Media like music and movies will not be affected. However I would recommend backing your important files to PC, before running the Doctor.

*Note(Important):* In order to install apps from the WebOS store you will need to get the Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services.

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

*How to run the WebOS Doctor:*

1) Install Java

-Java must be installed in order for the TouchPad to communicate with your PC.

2) You *MUST* completely uninstall Android from the HP TouchPad before running the WebOS doctor. Remove Android by running the ACMEUinstaller2. Watch the following video for full uninstall instructions.

How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad (All versions)

3) Download the latest 3.0.5 WebOS doctor application to your PC, place the file in an easy to find location. If upgrading you can check your current version from WebOS by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version.

WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 to 3.0.5 Official Links

4) Put the tablet into WebOS recovery mode by doing the following:

-In WebOS Reboot the device by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ select "Reset options" choose restart.

-Hold down the volume up button until you see the large USB Symbol on the screen, you're now in WebOS Recovery mode. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Once in WebOS recovery mode connect your USB cable to the PC.

5) Now you're ready to run the WebOS Doctor app by clicking on the .jar file you downloaded in the previous step. Be sure that your tablet is fully charged and connected with the USB cable before starting this process. Running out of power or interrupting this process in anyway could brick your HP TouchPad. Please be careful and fully read the instructions before beginning.

-Double click the webosdoctor.jar file to launch the app

-Select your language then click next

-Accept the licence agreement, read the warning message then select next to begin the install.

-Be patient the process can take anywhere from 15min to 1hour to complete.



*HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services**(Important):*


Spoiler



_*Note(Important):*_ You will need to set the date back to July, 1, 2013!

*Click Here to watch the Instructional Root Certificate video*

The Problem:
A vital "root certificate" on webOS devices is due to expire on July 23, 2013. This certificate gives Touchpad users access to HPs cloud services for the App catalogue and Backing up the device. When the "root certificate" expires users will no longer have access to the App catalogue and backed up data. Furthermore HPs online WebOS support is expected to disappear altogether by the end of the year. So it's recommended to backup your personal data and essential Touchpad software to your PC now.

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

The solution:
Getting a free App catalog update will fix the "root certificate" problem as long as you downloaded it before July,23,2013. If you are hearing about this after July,23,2013, then you will need to first set the date to June,23,2013. To do this boot into WebOS and go to settings/Date & Time, toggle off the "Network Time". Now adjust the date accordingly and download the Update, once complete comeback and Toggle on the "Network Time" button back to on.

To get the update in WebOS go to Downloads/HP App Catalog. Open the app Catalog and select the categories tab at the bottom. Next click on the "new" tab at the top and Scroll down the page till you see "App Catalog Update". Now install the update and your Touchpad support will continue to work in a post WebOS world.

Note: You may get a message saying the installed failed but this is incorrect. You just need to reboot the tablet into WebOS and the patch will be installed.

Note:This update requires webOS 2.1+ to be installed. Devices with older versions will need to run the WebOS Doctor first, the latest version is 3.0.5.

Additional threads and info:

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

HP to issue root certificate fix, ensure continued access to webOS cloud services

The webOS Survival Kit: everything you need to know should webOS doomsday come

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

*Recommended downloads:*
webOS Quick Installer

WebOS doctor



*WebOS Performance Tweaks (Optional):*


Spoiler



I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:
HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

*How to install Preware:*
1)Download the webOS Quick Installer to your computer.
2)Plug the tablet into your computer with the USB cable.
3)Run the WebOS Quick Installer.
4)Click on the little orb it will bring up a menu with a search box.
5)Search for Preware and install it.
6)Now that Preware is installed it will show up in the downloads tab on the HP Touchpad.

*Download and install the following packages from Preware:*
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS. Also a few apps to improve functionality. 
Note* You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

*-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options
-Disk Cache Mod
-Unhide Developer Mode Icon
-Reduce Minimum Brightness
-CyBoot
-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.
-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)*

*Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:*
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app. 
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#" 
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal". 
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.

If you have never used Preware you can watch the 2nd video about Flashing the HP Touchpads A6 Firmware to get it installed.
You will also learn how to use the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software to install Preware.
Both of these procedures are highly recommended and can be done as part of your post apocalyptic WebOS Survival.



*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep (Important):*

*Full step by step A6 Firmware Flashing instructions and Info here!*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass before the history can be accumulated.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad RootsWiki

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware XDA

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
[video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter the following command
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.
Note: If you input the command and get a message saying it said can't open the A6 device, then try toggling developer mode off and on.

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:*
[video]How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.



*Donate to the Developers:*
Donate to show your appreciation to our hard working developers and keep HP TP development alive.

*Donate to **Jcsullins**:*

*Donate to Dorregaray:*

*Donate to Evervolv Team (Flintman):*

*Donate to Invisiblek:*

*Donate to Milaq:*

*Donate to Shumash:*

*Donate to Sixohtew:*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

HP ends all support for WebOS and its cloud services January, 15, 2015. Be prepared for the end by either updating WebOS now or removing it with Jcsullins TPtoolbox. After Jan, 15, 2015 you will no longer be able to activate WebOS or access stored backups or download apps from the Web store.

Q: What features will no longer function after the services are shut down?
A: The webOS devices will continue to work without cloud services. However the following features will no longer be available:

Downloading of new apps or updates. The HP App Catalog will be unavailable after the shutdown.
Backup or restore devices from the cloud
Setup new devices
Lost passwords will no longer be recoverable

*10/15/14 Announcement to users and developers COMPLETE*
*11/1/14 New app purchases end COMPLETE(You can still download new free apps)*
*11/10/14 App update submissions end *
*1/15/15 Public shutdown of services*

*Troubleshooting:*
The PreWare.org site is no longer owned by the webOS Internals guys. They now have PreWare.net. Workarounds to get things like Preware and Wterm installed are as follows.

Note:To add wTerm hook up the HP TP to PC via USB and use WOSQI hosts file hack, option #1 from the link below. Option #1 changes the host file redirection to point to the new domain preware.net and then it will work.
TIP: PREWARE.NET SOLUTIONS FOR WOSQI, PREWARE V1.9.13(Main info page here)

*Recommended downloads:*
webOS Quick Installer 4.5.1

webOS Quick Installer 4.5.0

WebOS doctor 3.0.5

*Recommended links:*
Main infor for the WebOS shutdown:

WebOS shutdown FAQ:

GUIDE: COMING (BACK) TO WEBOS IN 2014, PART 1

GUIDE: COMING (BACK) TO WEBOS IN 2014, PART 2

TIP: PREWARE.NET SOLUTIONS FOR WOSQI, PREWARE V1.9.13

WebOS Survival Kit

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware + How to use the WebOS Doctor

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

*Additional WebOS Performance Tweaks:*
_I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:_
HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

_Download and install the following packages from Preware:_
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS. Also a few apps to improve functionality. 
Note* You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options
-Disk Cache Mod
-Unhide Developer Mode Icon
-Reduce Minimum Brightness
-CyBoot
-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.
-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)

_Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:_
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app. 
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#" 
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal". 
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

reserved


----------



## ddgls08

I have two hp touchpads and I installed the the hp toolbox on one of them chosing to compleatly remove webos and it worked great very simple, with great instructions. I was pleased with how well it work I decieded to install it on my other one, I did exactly the same thing but when it came to installing android with the toolbox my computer cannot find the device? or create the folder where I have to put the roms in? so I tried repeating the process sevral times with same result now I cannot connect my touchpad as a media device, the moboot 3.08 menue only shows reboot, webos recovery, shutdown,

how can I fix it or install anything


----------



## nevertells

ddgls08 said:


> I have two hp touchpads and I installed the the hp toolbox on one of them chosing to compleatly remove webos and it worked great very simple, with great instructions. I was pleased with how well it work I decieded to install it on my other one, I did exactly the same thing but when it came to installing android with the toolbox my computer cannot find the device? or create the folder where I have to put the roms in? so I tried repeating the process sevral times with same result now I cannot connect my touchpad as a media device, the moboot 3.08 menue only shows reboot, webos recovery, shutdown,
> 
> how can I fix it or install anything


You should post this in the TP Toolbox thread on XDA. I think you will get more help posting in the thread created by the toolbox developer, J.C. Sullins, himself.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

Hello,

First of all, thank you for taking the time to make this wonderful guide!

I pulled my HP Touchpad out of storage. It has been sitting there for over an year.

Which is the most STABLE ROM to use? I plan to update the device and then give it away to my little cousin.

Thanks!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

New Video for the AOKP Build


----------



## Michael Cohen

Help, running batch file in TTB novacomd not running.

I verified in Task manager that it is running as a service.

Did an uninstall of novacomd 3 times same result.

Device manager shows palm drivers installed also.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Michael Cohen

Touchpad toolbox bat file says "cannot find novacom service."

tried running it from within Palm folder same result.

I verified with task manager and it is running. I uninstalled novacom and reinstalled 3 times same error.

Also my novacom drivers are installed and webos recognises my touchpad.

Any help would be appreciated.

Running win7 64 bit


----------



## sps2k1

Best guide ever. Amazing tutorials and videos. Thanks.


----------



## botched23

Thank you for this very instructional video, I got Android to bootup! Now I'm having some trouble with it. It keeps freezing!!! How can I stop it from freezing? I want to add pictures onto it via USB, my computer doesn't recognize the touchpad (I have Windows 8.1 if that helps)...how can I get it to recognize?


----------



## nevertells

botched23 said:


> Thank you for this very instructional video, I got Android to bootup! Now I'm having some trouble with it. It keeps freezing!!! How can I stop it from freezing? I want to add pictures onto it via USB, my computer doesn't recognize the touchpad (I have Windows 8.1 if that helps)...how can I get it to recognize?


You need to explain how you installed and what you installed on your TouchPad. What did you have installed before now? The more details you give, the easier it is to help you. Be explicit, don't leave anything out. How did you get the necessary files on your TouchPad to install whatever it is you have installed now and now your PC won't recognize your tablet? How much sense does that make?

NT


----------



## nevertells

J.C. Sullins just released his newest version of TPtoolbox here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314&page=30 , post #293.

NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> J.C. Sullins just released his newest version of TPtoolbox here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314&page=30 , post #293.
> 
> NT


Nice!! Time for a thread update :goodcry:


----------



## botched23

nevertells said:


> You need to explain how you installed and what you installed on your TouchPad. What did you have installed before now? The more details you give, the easier it is to help you. Be explicit, don't leave anything out. How did you get the necessary files on your TouchPad to install whatever it is you have installed now and now your PC won't recognize your tablet? How much sense does that make?
> 
> NT


Before installation I had WebOS and Android 4.2. The other day I deleted webos and Android 4.2 completely then installed the following:


*[ROM] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM]*
*gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip Standard KK Gapps*
*Download PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

I put them all in the "ttinstall" folder as directed. I used TPToolbox v40.

As of yesterday I decided to give it another go to fix the problem so I deleted everything I had installed above. Then installed, still using TPToolbox v40:


*[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [KitKat] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] CyanogenMod 11.0 nightlies By Milaq*
*gapps-kk-20140105.zip Invisiblek's Standard KK Gapps*
*Download PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

It worked(somewhat)! The apps are now all working, and not experiencing any freezing. However, I'm still having trouble with it recognizing my computer via USB - other than that it's perfection.


----------



## Pr0styles

Fantastic guide, I appreciate the work and effort from all those involved!


----------



## rwstarke

Is is OK to use the GAPPS from [GAPPS][4.4.x] OFFICIAL Up-to-Date PA-GOOGLE APPS (All ROM's) [2014-08-18]

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942


----------



## nevertells

rwstarke said:


> Is is OK to use the GAPPS from [GAPPS][4.4.x] OFFICIAL Up-to-Date PA-GOOGLE APPS (All ROM's) [2014-08-18]
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942


Did you read the OP from that link? Right at the top it says:

WHAT WE OFFER


We consider these apps as important as our ROM. It is sad that the ROM scene deals with so many broken/outdated or buggy packages.
*All packages should work fine on any custom Android 4.4.x or 4.3.x ROM (Make certain to select correct version).*
All 4.4.x GApps packages and addons are compatible with both ART and Dalvik runtimes
Frequently updated Google Apps: Updates are posted weekly - generally on weekends
All apps are untouched, we do not change or modify Googles' applications but deliver them as-is
Automatic Backup: It is not necessary to re-flash GApps or modules when you flash a ROM update. Most ROM's support this function.
If you use Paranoid Android, your updates come as automatic OTA's
We offer several variations from a Google Stock Package (based on what Google ships on Nexus devices) to smaller, more minimal packages.

Hope that helps.

NT


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Hey, I've been using cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip for a while now on my HP Touchpad but avoided the Data Media ROM's in the early stages.

I know lots of people are always chasing the latest version of Android, but has anyone noticed any performance updates after going to 4.4X Kitkat?

In one of Roland's threads, in his "Which Rom should I choose? What's the best version of Android for me?" section he still championed 4.2 for average use, but I am unsure if that's out of date or not since that thread in question was last updated in June 2014.

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hey, I've been using cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip for a while now on my HP Touchpad but avoided the Data Media ROM's in the early stages.
> 
> I know lots of people are always chasing the latest version of Android, but has anyone noticed any performance updates after going to 4.4X Kitkat?
> 
> In one of Roland's threads, in his "Which Rom should I choose? What's the best version of Android for me?" section he still championed 4.2 for average use, but I am unsure if that's out of date or not since that thread in question was last updated in June 2014.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dave


Wellzy, Android 4.2 is not data/media that I am aware of. That came with 4.3 I believe. Have a look at this link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450358

It is up to each developer who releases an Andorid 4.4/Kitkat Rom to provide a change log of what their build contains. Some do, some don't. So to learn about a specific Rom, you are going to have to visit that particular developer's thread.

If you install the latest release from any developer, you are going to get the latest upstream stuff from Google and whatever the developer has added. But again, you won't know what he has added unless he provides a change log.

IMHO, if the Rom you are using provides what you need, then why change. If you are one of those I've got to have the latest bleeding edge updates types, then just remember, you are going to subject yourself to all the bugs and other issues that comes along with those updates.

Now in my case, I use J.C. Sullin's CM11 Rom dated 0405 which works great. There is a newer date out, dated 0625, which of course would have any new upstream stuff from Google, however, if you have been reading, there are a few bugs to be worked out yet. There is also a 0409 Rom available which from what I have read works as well as 0405. And there are several other developers with CM, ASOP and AOKP Roms out. The choice is yours which you want to try, or all of them. Just remember to make a nandroid backup, save a copy on your PC and that way you can always get back to where you were.

Happy flashing,

NT


----------



## RoBz

Hey guys, I just used this great guide to install Milaq's CM11, but unfortunately when I boot it for the first time I'm unable to set it up as I'm constantly getting the popup saying that the process com.android.systemui has stopped. I tried manually flashing the CM11 zip on its own after a wipe via recovery but it gives the same result. This TP was stuck in a boot loop for a few months before today, so I'm guessing that may have something to do with it but it was so long ago I don't really know what caused the boot loop. I'm pretty sure I was updating the TP from CM9 or something...

Any ideas how I could sort this?


----------



## nevertells

RoBz said:


> Hey guys, I just used this great guide to install Milaq's CM11, but unfortunately when I boot it for the first time I'm unable to set it up as I'm constantly getting the popup saying that the process com.android.systemui has stopped. I tried manually flashing the CM11 zip on its own after a wipe via recovery but it gives the same result. This TP was stuck in a boot loop for a few months before today, so I'm guessing that may have something to do with it but it was so long ago I don't really know what caused the boot loop. I'm pretty sure I was updating the TP from CM9 or something...
> 
> Any ideas how I could sort this?


You might want to start reading here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314&page=30 at post 293 and read forward. At some point Sullins started talking about something similar to your situation and how he plans to fix it.

You did not explain exactly what you did such as removing WebOS, complete date reset, etc. If you did a complete data reset before trying Milaq's Rom, I would do it again and try Sullins CM11, 0409 dated Rom. If you did not use the complete data reset, I would use recovery and do a factory data reset and then flash Sullin's Rom and gapps.

NT


----------



## RoBz

nevertells said:


> You might want to start reading here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314&page=30 at post 293 and read forward. At some point Sullins started talking about something similar to your situation and how he plans to fix it.
> 
> You did not explain exactly what you did such as removing WebOS, complete date reset, etc. If you did a complete data reset before trying Milaq's Rom, I would do it again and try Sullins CM11, 0409 dated Rom. If you did not use the complete data reset, I would use recovery and do a factory data reset and then flash Sullin's Rom and gapps.
> 
> NT


Thanks for the reply. I did another data reset and installed jcsullins as you said and that sorted it right out. Will I be able to update to a newer version of CM11 from here now or should I just leave it? not sure what was causing the process crashes in the first place. thanks again.


----------



## bumble

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to say a big thanks to Roland. I was running out of space on my HP Touchpad running CM 10.1 (cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin). I took the plunge during the long weekend and followed Roland's Super Easy Way Guide. I installed CM 11 (cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin) using the Touchpad Toolbox. There were a few minor hiccups (mostly on my part for not fully reading) but once it get started but the whole installation process went off without a hitch. Kudos Roland!! Keep up the good work


----------



## nevertells

RoBz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did another data reset and installed jcsullins as you said and that sorted it right out. Will I be able to update to a newer version of CM11 from here now or should I just leave it? not sure what was causing the process crashes in the first place. thanks again.


I would give J.C. some time to sort out the bugs in his 0625 Rom and maybe try his next release. Just be sure you always have a nandroid backup made in case things go South.

NT


----------



## lazyman65

RolandDeschain79, thanks so much for the wonderful guide.
I was able to wipe my HP Touchpad and follow the instructions with no issues.

Android version: 4.4.4
CyanogenMod Version : 11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin

One question. Any insight into the encryption process?

I've setup my lock screen pin.
When I initiated the encryption process, I got the screen with the android bot image which is outlined in green.

However there is no text on the screen and no progression status that is shown.

The screen eventually goes blank and locks and I unlock it.

But all I ever see is the same android bot image screen.

It's been several hours now.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

lazyman65 said:


> RolandDeschain79, thanks so much for the wonderful guide.
> I was able to wipe my HP Touchpad and follow the instructions with no issues.
> 
> One question. Any insight into the encryption process?
> 
> I've setup my lock screen pin.
> When I initiated the encryption process, I got the screen with the android bot image which is outlined in green.
> 
> However there is no text on the screen and no progression status that is shown.
> 
> The screen eventually goes blank and locks and I unlock it.
> 
> But all I ever see is the same android bot image screen.
> 
> It's been several hours now.
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


Glad to hear you're enjoying the guide and info. How about you give us a little info about what Rom you're using? If you have an issue with a specific Rom you should post in the that developers thread. In this instance you don't mention what Rom is having the lock screen issues so recommending a course of action could be difficult.


----------



## lazyman65

yep...sorry should have included that information the first time. 
- cm-11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip
- update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip

But I was really asking it in a more general sense about the encryption process itself.
I'm interested in what I should expect to see from the encryption process.
Currently I just see the android bot image and nothing else. No text. No status/progress bar. Nothing. And it never changes for hours.


----------



## nevertells

lazyman65 said:


> yep...sorry should have included that information the first time.
> - cm-11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip
> - update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip
> 
> But I was really asking it in a more general sense about the encryption process itself.
> I'm interested in what I should expect to see from the encryption process.
> Currently I just see the android bot image and nothing else. No text. No status/progress bar. Nothing. And it never changes for hours.


Try reposting your problem here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2712680

NT


----------



## shydinesh

I just installed the *[ROM][OFFICIAL][KitKat 4.4.4][TENDERLOIN] PAC-man 4.4.4.RC-1*

using TPtoolbox. Everything works just fine but I do not have the three buttons that you generally see (one of them is Return). I have to use home button everytime to get out of the screen but not able to go to previous screen.

Am I missing something?

I am using gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip for gapps and update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip.

Do i need to reinstall or I am missing any settings?

Dinesh


----------



## nevertells

It's a pacman ROM, post your problem in the forum/thread where you got it from.

NT


----------



## crawford69

Would you recommend using the Touchpad Toolbox for installing nightlies or use a recovery?


----------



## nevertells

crawford69 said:


> Would you recommend using the Touchpad Toolbox for installing nightlies or use a recovery?


A recovery.

NT


----------



## crawford69

Thank you


----------



## billcrowley

Michael Cohen said:


> Touchpad toolbox bat file says "cannot find novacom service."
> 
> tried running it from within Palm folder same result.
> 
> I verified with task manager and it is running. I uninstalled novacom and reinstalled 3 times same error.
> 
> Also my novacom drivers are installed and webos recognises my touchpad.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Running win7 64 bit


Michael,

I have the same issue with my win 7 64 bit pro. I am going to try it yet again and turning off my antivirus. I have seen on a couple of other sites that none of the options in the article above work on the win 7 64 bit platform but the info could be wrong.

To everyone else, has anyone gotten stuck when running the TPtoolbox? I loaded everything on 2 different win xp machines as well as win 8. Novacom (non java) loads fine and the touchpad is detected but when toolbox is run it just sits there for eternity and nothing comes up on the touchpad. The big white usb symbol never goes away. Thus, I cant proceed to erase and install since the options never come up

Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## nevertells

billcrowley said:


> Michael,
> 
> I have the same issue with my win 7 64 bit pro. I am going to try it yet again and turning off my antivirus. I have seen on a couple of other sites that none of the options in the article above work on the win 7 64 bit platform but the info could be wrong.
> 
> To everyone else, has anyone gotten stuck when running the TPtoolbox? I loaded everything on 2 different win xp machines as well as win 8. Novacom (non java) loads fine and the touchpad is detected but when toolbox is run it just sits there for eternity and nothing comes up on the touchpad. The big white usb symbol never goes away. Thus, I cant proceed to erase and install since the options never come up
> 
> Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong?


Do you see the Palm, Inc folder in C:/ program files? If so, before trying to run the tptb_v40_win script, put it and the TPToolbox-2014-05-18-v40.bin file in the same folder with novacom application which is the root of the Palm,Inc. folder. You should see the novacom application, and two folders, terminal and novacomd.

NT


----------



## billcrowley

nevertells said:


> Do you see the Palm, Inc folder in C:/ program files? If so, before trying to run the tptb_v40_win script, put it and the TPToolbox-2014-05-18-v40.bin file in the same folder with novacom application which is the root of the Palm,Inc. folder. You should see the novacom application, and two folders, terminal and novacomd.
> 
> NT


Thanks for the feedback. I tried your suggestion on one of my win xp machines and had the same problem. The dos box says: getting palm path, checking novacome services, (a bunch of letters and numbers) followed by usb topaz bootie, loading tptoolbox. and then nothing happens from there. I have tried a number of palm cables that I have and non seem to make a difference. They all work fine for teh charging and usb mode though.

I have one more xp machine that I am going to try using your suggestion.

Michael, I tried my win 7 pro machine again today. using the x64 novacom installer and anti-virus turned off. no lluck. novacom will install but won't run...the dos box is quick but i think it says can't connect. i tried both the x64 and x32 installs and got the same issue. Thus, tptoolbox comes back with the can't find touchpad error.


----------



## 2barevo

Help please. This is my first time installing android on my touchpad. I'm getting an error during checking install files.

>>> Checking install files...

Checking zip 'cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip'

Checking zip 'gapps-kk020140105-signed.zip'

Checking zip 'update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dn-tenderloin-20140317.zip'

ERROR: unrecognized/unsupported zip 'update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dn-tenderloin-20140317.zip'

ERROR: 1 unrecognized/unsupported zip files

ERROR: Checking Install ZIP files. Aborting.

I've tried different combinations of rom, gapps, and recoveries and I keep getting the same error. I do a complete date reset everytime using Touchpad toolbox (V41 2014-08-10). Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## careyer

Hello,

having a hard time installing cm11 the way described here. Everything works fine until the point where the zips are varified by the Touchpad Toolbox.

When scanning the ROM file it always tells me that the file is corrupt.










I tried with all the data-media ROMs linked in this thread. Each one gives me a "corrupted" error.

Can you please help me?

I did the following:

1) Install Novacom Drivers

2) Run Toolbox v40 -> "Complete Data erase"

3) Reboot

4) Run Toolbox v40 -> "Install Android"

5) Copying the 3 files:

cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip

gapps-kk-20140105.zip

update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip

6) unmout the HP-Touchpad flashdrive from windows

7)Toolbox v40 -> Unmount data partiion

Now the zips are being checked and the "zip corrupted" error occurs.

What i have checked so far:

- I have checked the zips with the integretiy check of Winzip/Winrar and the test is okay on all files.

Every file can be successfully decompressed on my PC

- I have also tried with Toolbox v41 (same here, slightly different error message but also "corrupted")

BTW: I can't restore WebOS either (followed the instructions) but when reaching 72% WebOS Doctor simply tells me: "Your phone could not be restored" =(

So right now I have pretty much completely bricked my Touchpad :-(((

Hope you can help!

Thanks very much in advance!
Best regards Thomas


----------



## jcsullins

careyer said:


> Hello,
> 
> having a hard time installing cm11 the way described here. Everything works fine until the point where the zips are varified by the Touchpad Toolbox.
> When scanning the ROM file it always tells me that the file is corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with all the data-media ROMs linked in this thread. Each one gives me a "corrupted" error.
> 
> Can you please help me?
> 
> I did the following:
> 
> 1) Install Novacom Drivers
> 2) Run Toolbox v40 -> "Complete Data erase"
> 3) Reboot
> 4) Run Toolbox v40 -> "Install Android"
> 5) Copying the 3 files:
> cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip
> gapps-kk-20140105.zip
> update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip
> 6) unmout the HP-Touchpad flashdrive from windows
> 7)Toolbox v40 -> Unmount data partiion
> 
> Now the zips are being checked and the "zip corrupted" error occurs.
> 
> What i have checked so far:
> - I have checked the zips with the integretiy check of Winzip/Winrar and the test is okay on all files.
> Every file can be successfully decompressed on my PC
> - I have also tried with Toolbox v41 (same here, slightly different error message but also "corrupted")
> 
> BTW: I can't restore WebOS either (followed the instructions) but when reaching 72% WebOS Doctor simply tells me: "Your phone could not be restored" =(
> 
> So right now I have pretty much completely bricked my Touchpad :-(((
> Hope you can help!
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!
> Best regards Thomas


Explain exactly how you do step #6. Is there a "safely eject drive" or "safely eject hardware" option?


----------



## DarkMoS

I was running an older non DM EV rom and decided to make the jump, did the Complete Data Reset + Install Android steps in less than 15 min (backup was of course done beforehand) thanks to this tutorial, now running latest cm-11-20141002-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin with TWRP


----------



## mandoomsty

HELP! I have used tptoolbox and removed all the data and webOS but i did not backup. Now my touchpad hasn't got Android or WebOS, it just has moboot and webOS recovery but when i use webOS recovery, my computer doesn't detect the usb. what do i do?


----------



## careyer

jcsullins said:


> Explain exactly how you do step #6. Is there a "safely eject drive" or "safely eject hardware" option?


Hi jcsullins,

i have finally solved my problem. Yes, of course i used the "remove securely" option when ejecting the USB drive from windows. But for some stange reason one of the three files (mostly the ROM) always got corrupted during the copy process. I checked it the following way:

1.) checked the 3 files on my PC (CRC was okay)

2.) mounted the data-media partion

3.) copyied the 3 files to the data-media partition

4.) securly ejected the data-media "drive"

5.) mounted the data-media partition again

6.) checked the CRC of the three files directly on the data-media partition

--> E'Viola.... CRC errors!

For some strange reason it seems that the tablet does not play well with the USB chipset in my PC. It almost took me 20 copy attempts to get the files to the tablet without any CRC errors. Once I succeeded everything installed just NICELY! =DDD

Thank you for this great tool!!

Best regards

careyer


----------



## Pongo

Hi all,
Apologise if this has already been answered.
Is the anyway to increase to size of the boot folder please?
I've opted to keep WebOS for the meantime and I want to add TPToolbox so it appears under Moboot but there's just not enough space!


----------



## nevertells

Pongo said:


> Hi all,
> Apologise if this has already been answered.
> Is the anyway to increase to size of the boot folder please?
> I've opted to keep WebOS for the meantime and I want to add TPToolbox so it appears under Moboot but there's just not enough space!


Nope. If you want TP Toolbox in /boot, WebOS has got to go. If you read Mr. Sullin's OP, you should know that you can always add WebOS back.

NT


----------



## Pongo

Thanks NT
Well I guess WebOS will have to go again! Not really sure why I reinstalled it but I did enjoy the fun of installing Android from scratch all over again!
Maybe if installing LuneOS ever becomes possible or even worth it, I may have a dabble!


----------



## Carpetman

I have Cyanogenmod 11-20141011-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin installed and works fine. Is there a way to just remove WebOS and leave everything else as is?


----------



## nevertells

Carpetman said:


> I have Cyanogenmod 11-20141011-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin installed and works fine. Is there a way to just remove WebOS and leave everything else as is?


No.


----------



## thro

I have finally updated my CM10 to cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin, everything went great only problem I have is youtube videos are pixelated, anyone else having this problem?

Thanks


----------



## nevertells

thro said:


> I have finally updated my CM10 to cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin, everything went great only problem I have is youtube videos are pixelated, anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Thanks


You are not using Sullin's latest CM11 build. Start over and use his latest build located in post # 704 on this page:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2712680&page=71

NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79

The End of WebOS has been announced! All users wishing to keep it installed should make sure they have all there apps installed before January, 15, 2015. You will not be able to activate the HP Touchpad via WebOS after this date so no more using the WebOS doctor or doing complete data resets after this time. You have been warned!






Q: What features will no longer function after the services are shut down?
A: The webOS devices will continue to work without cloud services. However the following features will no longer be available:

Downloading of new apps or updates. The HP App Catalog will be unavailable after the shutdown.
Backup or restore devices from the cloud
Setup new devices
Lost passwords will no longer be recoverable

Main infor for the WebOS shutdown:

WebOS shutdown FAQ:

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware + How to use the WebOS Doctor

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services


----------



## thro

Thanks nevertells, installing cm-11-20141015-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin solved the problem.


----------



## kmcoch

nevertells said:


> You are not using Sullin's latest CM11 build. Start over and use his latest build located in post # 704 on this page:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2712680&page=71
> 
> NT


I downloaded that build to my computer and have the TP Toolbox on my TP. Where in the instructions on the 1st page do I start to update to this build?


----------



## nevertells

kmcoch said:


> I downloaded that build to my computer and have the TP Toolbox on my TP. Where in the instructions on the 1st page do I start to update to this build?


Please explain what Android version have already installed. You say you have TP Toolbox already on your tablet. This indicates to me that you have already done a complete data reset and installed some version of Android along with copying the .bin into the /boot folder. Depending on what you already have installed, dictates how you will go about installing "this build", which I take to mean you downloaded cm-11-20141015-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin. I also take your lack of knowledge on how to proceed that you do not have much experience in installing Android on a TouchPad. Be careful, go about this in the wrong way and you could very well brick your TouchPad.

NT


----------



## kmcoch

nevertells said:


> Please explain what Android version have already installed. You say you have TP Toolbox already on your tablet. This indicates to me that you have already done a complete data reset and installed some version of Android along with copying the .bin into the /boot folder. Depending on what you already have installed, dictates how you will go about installing "this build", which I take to mean you downloaded cm-11-20141015-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin. I also take your lack of knowledge on how to proceed that you do not have much experience in installing Android on a TouchPad. Be careful, go about this in the wrong way and you could very well brick your TouchPad.
> 
> NT


I have installed Android a couiple of times on my TP. I am currently having issues with streaming on Netflix and Hulu, so I came back to these forums and saw that there was a new build that solved these issues.

I currently have cm-11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcscullins-tenderloin on my TP. I did download cm-11-20141015-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin to my computer.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## nevertells

Hey Roland,

Tried to PM you, but the message would not go through. Your inbox must be full. Anyway, just to expedite this here is what I tried to PM you about:

**********************************paste****************************************

You need to add a new link to your 4.4.4 threads OP for Shuman's latest efforts called PAC-man. Check it out!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2779954

NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> Tried to PM you, but the message would not go through. Your inbox must be full. Anyway, just to expedite this here is what I tried to PM you about:
> 
> **********************************paste****************************************
> 
> You need to add a new link to your 4.4.4 threads OP for Shuman's latest efforts called PAC-man. Check it out!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2779954
> 
> NT


Hey NT thanks for the heads up on the inbox, there should be some notification letting you know its full. I've cleared up the space now.

I've actually had Shumash's PAC rom in my threads ever since it was released, I'm a big fan of his overclocked GPU clocks for gaming. However I see he just released an RC3 build and i will need to update that.

cheers :grin:

New video about the TEAM EOS rom now available






Team EOS Rom Details: Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, No Camera, EOS update download manager.
Note: Use the TPtoolbox V41x to install this [email protected]:24
Note: To fix YouTube video playback increase the resolution, click on the 3 dots/settings/change it to 720p @ 4:27
Note: Win8.1 can't connect with the Touchpad, win7 works fine but you may need to uncheck USB debugging mode from the Developer [email protected]:54
Note: Enable the developers tab by going to "About tablet" and clicking on the "Build number" 7 times.


----------



## 123Haynes

Hi,

does anyone here still have the novacom drivers somewhere?

I want to install android on my touchpad, but all the links to the novacom drivers are down.

Can someone please upload the drivers somewhere else?

regards,

Haynes


----------



## RolandDeschain79

123Haynes said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone here still have the novacom drivers somewhere?
> 
> I want to install android on my touchpad, but all the links to the novacom drivers are down.
> 
> Can someone please upload the drivers somewhere else?
> 
> regards,
> 
> Haynes


Looks like the palm servers have gone down for good, I'll have to fix those links. Thanks for reporting the issue, in the meantime get the universal novacom installer below.

Or

You can also use the Universal novacom installer but you will need to have Java installed as well:

Download Java 
Download Novacom

Edit I've uploaded the win32/64 and mac drivers but I don't have the linux ones, if anyone could provide a link I would appreciate it thanks.

novacom-win-32.tgz

novacom-win-64.tgz

novacom-linux-32.tgz

novacom-linux-64.tgz

novacom-mac.tgz


----------



## 123Haynes

Hi,

thanks for the quick response.

The Universal novacom installer doesn't work anymore, scince it seems to try to download from the palm servers.

If you want, i can try to fix it and post a new version on github that downloads from the new links.

edit: yep.

http://code.google.com/p/universal-novacom-installer/source/browse/trunk/NovacomInstaller/src/ca/canucksoftware/novacom/NovacomDrivers.java

line 302-306 need new urls


----------



## RolandDeschain79

123Haynes said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the quick response.
> 
> The Universal novacom installer doesn't work anymore, scince it seems to try to download from the palm servers.
> 
> If you want, i can try to fix it and post a new version on github that downloads from the new links.


Oh my that is a bit of a pickle I didn't realize that the universal installer was using those now dead links too. That could cause a bit of a panic for new users looking to get android installed, I've got a lot of threads to edit :gocry: . It would be fantastic if you could build a new version that has working downloads. Currently I've added mediafire links to the win32/64 and mac versions but I can't seem to locate the linux32/64 drivers. If anyone could provide a link to those we might be able to fix this before it becomes a bigger issue. Thank you for helping to point this out and fix the issue cheers :grin:

novacom-win-32.tgz

novacom-win-64.tgz

novacom-linux-32.tgz

novacom-linux-64.tgz

novacom-mac.tgz


----------



## 123Haynes

Is it possible to upload the files somewhere where direct linking is allowed?

If yes, i only need to change the links in the code. Then I can release a new version today or tomorrow.

If not, i probably have to rewrite quite a bit, because mediafire doesn't allow hotlinking. In that case i probably need at least a week because i'm away until Tuesday.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

123Haynes said:


> Is it possible to upload the files somewhere where direct linking is allowed?
> 
> If yes, i only need to change the links in the code. Then I can release a new version today or tomorrow.
> 
> If not, i probably have to rewrite quite a bit, because mediafire doesn't allow hotlinking. In that case i probably need at least a week because i'm away until Tuesday.


Trying dropbox to see if that works better, not sure which free service will allow direct downloads they all have adds and crap. Does anyone have a paid file hosting that would allow us to upload the novacom files? We will still need the Linux drivers hopefully someone will be able to provide them before you get started thanks

novacom-win-32.tgz

novacom-win-64.tgz

novacom-linux-32.tgz

novacom-linux-64.tgz

novacom-mac.tgz


----------



## 123Haynes

Alright. Here is a *temporary *link that has the working links to your dropbox uploads for the windows and Mac drivers included:

Universal Installer 1.4

I'll create a proper page on github after we have all files and have figured out where to store them for quite a while.


----------



## DroidFan12

Will the New version on Android Lollipop!.


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Will the New version on Android Lollipop!.


Google is your friend @Droidfan -http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/06/lollipop-the-latest-version-of-android-is-grown-up-and-accessible/?_r=0

NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79

123Haynes said:


> Alright. Here is a *temporary *link that has the working links to your dropbox uploads for the windows and Mac drivers included:
> 
> Universal Installer 1.4
> 
> I'll create a proper page on github after we have all files and have figured out where to store them for quite a while.


I was just testing it out but if failed to install, could be the links aren't working directly tried it on 2 PC's. We'll have to sort out the links and files but thank you very much for helping :grin:



nevertells said:


> Google is your friend @Droidfan -http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/06/lollipop-the-latest-version-of-android-is-grown-up-and-accessible/?_r=0
> 
> NT





DroidFan12 said:


> Will the New version on Android Lollipop!.


Some developers have already dropped hints about it for the HP Touchpad


----------



## jcsullins

123Haynes said:


> Alright. Here is a *temporary *link that has the working links to your dropbox uploads for the windows and Mac drivers included:
> 
> Universal Installer 1.4
> 
> I'll create a proper page on github after we have all files and have figured out where to store them for quite a while.


I'd suggest using the links from this page for novacom drivers:

https://web.archive.org/web/20141031211619/http://www.openwebosproject.org/opensource/packages.html


----------



## radicalbiscuit

Yo, I registered just to let you know that the Linux novacom downloads are available via archive.org:

https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://downloads.help.palm.com/opensource/novacom/novacom-linux-32.tgz

https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://downloads.help.palm.com/opensource/novacom/novacom-linux-64.tgz

Thank goodness for the Wayback Machine. :goodcry:

Consider a donation to the Internet Archive if you found this useful.


----------



## 123Haynes

Nice  I have a working version with the links form the Internet archive.

The new home for the installer is:

http://123haynes.github.io/universal-novacom-installer/

Please test it and tell me if it works for you.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcsullins said:


> I'd suggest using the links from this page for novacom drivers:
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20141031211619/http://www.openwebosproject.org/opensource/packages.html


Thank you kindly Jcsullins for the working links! These ones are confirmed and working, better back them up before they disappear too.



123Haynes said:


> Nice  I have a working version with the links form the Internet archive.
> 
> The new home for the installer is:
> 
> http://123haynes.github.io/universal-novacom-installer/
> 
> Please test it and tell me if it works for you.


Hey thanks I've tried testing it but it just gets stuck @ Initializing. Have you tried using the links that Jcsullins has provided they work fine for me.

novacom: novacom-linux-32.tgz, novacom-linux-64.tgz, novacom-mac.tgz, novacom-win-32.tgz,novacom-win-64.tgz



radicalbiscuit said:


> Yo, I registered just to let you know that the Linux novacom downloads are available via archive.org:
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://downloads.help.palm.com/opensource/novacom/novacom-linux-32.tgz
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://downloads.help.palm.com/opensource/novacom/novacom-linux-64.tgz
> 
> Thank goodness for the Wayback Machine. :goodcry:
> 
> Consider a donation to the Internet Archive if you found this useful.


Thank you as well these links are working and now I've heard of this cool Wayback Machine.

Sorry all for the late reply my laptops SSD died on me and I've just gotten it setup again. Has anyone noticed the massive spamming going on??? Just reported it, please do the same.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you kindly Jcsullins for the working links! These ones are confirmed and working, better back them up before they disappear too.
> 
> Sorry all for the late reply my laptops SSD died on me and I've just gotten it setup again. Has anyone noticed the massive spamming going on??? Just reported it, please do the same.


Didn't you just recently install that drive? I've reported it too. There are pages and pages of it.

NT


----------



## ildanach

Thank you very much for this!!!

But I may have gone further than I intended. Is there a way to go back to a 4.2 build from kitkat AND be able to share the same harddrive as webOS? (I going travelling, worked out how to OTG but need the webOS media player to weed out crappy movies before I send them to the cloud)

I'm sure that this information is right in front of me, but I probably don't know what I am looking at

set up with

[ROM] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] By Jcsullins
gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip Standard KK Gapps
Download TWRP update-TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140512.zip


----------



## nevertells

ildanach said:


> Thank you very much for this!!!
> 
> But I may have gone further than I intended. Is there a way to go back to a 4.2 build from kitkat AND be able to share the same harddrive as webOS? (I going travelling, worked out how to OTG but need the webOS media player to weed out crappy movies before I send them to the cloud)
> 
> I'm sure that this information is right in front of me, but I probably don't know what I am looking at
> 
> set up with
> 
> [ROM] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] By Jcsullins
> gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip Standard KK Gapps
> Download TWRP update-TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140512.zip


So you want to reinstall WebOS? If that plus you want to revert back to Android 4.2, you should go read J.C. Sullin's thread about using TouchPad Toolbox and how to reinstall WebOS. Here is the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314

You might want to explain in detail what you did to get KitKit 4.4.2 installed. You did not provide much info, and so I am guessing what to tell you to do. You did install all the right stuff for running KK, although I prefer using Clockworkmod myself, but to get you back to where you want to be, I really need more information.

NT


----------



## ildanach

nevertells said:


> So you want to reinstall WebOS? If that plus you want to revert back to Android 4.2, you should go read J.C. Sullin's thread about using TouchPad Toolbox and how to reinstall WebOS. Here is the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314
> 
> You might want to explain in detail what you did to get KitKit 4.4.2 installed. You did not provide much info, and so I am guessing what to tell you to do. You did install all the right stuff for running KK, although I prefer using Clockworkmod myself, but to get you back to where you want to be, I really need more information.
> 
> NT


I have webOS installed, but its file size is reduced. I was hoping to revert to an android/webos build where the webos side can access the android side (I hope I'm not complicating things - this is to facilitate a trip, OTG data transfer and the need not to bring a laptop to back up pictures from a camera sd card to a hdd)

I set up kitkat using the recommended process from the excellent instructions here, no deviation and it works. The partitioning is an issue now.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ildanach

removed duplicate post


----------



## nevertells

ildanach said:


> I have webOS installed, but its file size is reduced. I was hoping to revert to an android/webos build where the webos side can access the android side (I hope I'm not complicating things - this is to facilitate a trip, OTG data transfer and the need not to bring a laptop to back up pictures from a camera sd card to a hdd)
> 
> I set up kitkat using the recommended process from the excellent instructions here, no deviation and it works. The partitioning is an issue now.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can use a feature of the toolbox to adjust the partition sizes. Just remember that you have to subtract memory from the data partition first before you try to add it back to the WebOS partition or media partition as its called.

NT


----------



## SFT

Hi guys. Just updated from some old (I think) CM10 build to Jcsullins latest Kitkat ROM, however a big problem is that it tells me Whatsapp is now not compatible with my device. Any solutions?

Cheers.


----------



## nevertells

SFT said:


> Hi guys. Just updated from some old (I think) CM10 build to Jcsullins latest Kitkat ROM, however a big problem is that it tells me Whatsappis now not compatible with my device. Any solutions?
> 
> Cheers.


What is the build date of this latest Rom?

First thing I would do is contact the maker of the app and see what he has to say. You might also want to have a look at the build.prop and see what device it shows that is what gets reported to the app. You can edit the build.prop so that certain apps work. Problem with doing that is it might break other apps. If having a working Whatsapp is a deal breaker, then revert back to CM10. CM10 was a solid, dependable build.

NT


----------



## leslie7622

Hi guys,

I've been trying to resurrect my touchpad with the new builds but I'm having a really hard time with having my touchpad be recognized by my pc. I haven't used this in over a year (possibly two years).

This is what I've done so far.

1. logged on to webos and turned on developer mode (by typing webos20090606 into Just Type) then switching developer mode to on and pressing submit without inputting a password.

2.rebooted and went into webos recovery mode (big usb picture showed)

3. downloaded novacom driver for win 64 and acme5batch files.

4. extracted novacom tgz file and extracted novacom tar file. Double clicked the novacominstaller_x64 file and followed instructions

5. There's no confirmation that says that the novacam installed sucessfully.

6. c:\program files\palm, inc. was created with several files including novacom.exe. extracted acme5batch files into Palm, Inc folder. Plugged in hp touchpad into PC

7. tried to double click removecm2.bat to run. It shows up for a second and disappears.

8. tried running it in cmd line. It says "uninstall complete. booting into webos" after a second (I don't think it really did anything).

9. tried the old way with novacom.exe boot mem:\\ < Acmeuninstaller in the command line.

10. Command window says that its unable to find device

11. reinserted hp touchpad. note that pc makes a sound but usb device is not recognized.

12. uninstalled reinstalled novacom driver. restarted PC. turned developer mode on and off. still no success.

13. tried to find webos doctor 3.0.5. palm website is down so can't download.

14. tried all versions of the novacom win 64 links in this forum. None worked.

Help please advise how to get my PC to recognize my touchpad! TIA.


----------



## GroteVoet

leslie7622 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been trying to resurrect my touchpad with the new builds but I'm having a really hard time with having my touchpad be recognized by my pc. I haven't used this in over a year (possibly two years).
> 
> ...
> 
> 13. tried to find webos doctor 3.0.5. palm website is down so can't download.
> 
> ...


WebOS Doctor downloads: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828070

But why ask this in the Install Android with TPtoolbox topic?
You are better of in the TPdebrick topic: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


----------



## leslie7622

GroteVoet said:


> WebOS Doctor downloads: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828070
> 
> But why ask this in the Install Android with TPtoolbox topic?
> You are better of in the TPdebrick topic: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


Thanks! Webosdoctor can't find my TP either. I also posted this in the TP debrick as you suggested.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

leslie7622 said:


> Thanks! Webosdoctor can't find my TP either. I also posted this in the TP debrick as you suggested.


Have you tried using some different USB cables? That's often the problem with the HP Touchpad connection. New Android 5.0 video here:


----------



## 123Haynes

> Hey thanks I've tried testing it but it just gets stuck @ Initializing. Have you tried using the links that Jcsullins has provided they work fine for me.


Hey,
sry for the late reply.
Please try again now. The new Version already used the links, but I guess I messed up the build of the binary.

In Case it doesn't work, please start it from the command line with

java -jar UniversalNovacomInstaller-1.4.jarand tell me the output.


----------



## crawford69

Is the latest gapps-kk-20140606 compatible with JC Sullins' CM11 rom?


----------



## nevertells

crawford69 said:


> Is the latest gapps-kk-20140606 compatible with JC Sullins' CM11 rom?


That's what the KK in the gapps file name means.

NT


----------



## crawford69

I know that. I just wanted to make sure because Roland Deschain still has the 20140105 version listed in his Gapps downloads list.


----------



## crawford69

nevertells said:


> That's what the KK in the gapps file name means.
> 
> NT


I guess my question should have been, has anyone installed the 20140606 version of Gapps with JC Sullins's CM11 rom.


----------



## nevertells

crawford69 said:


> I guess my question should have been, has anyone installed the 20140606 version of Gapps with JC Sullins's CM11 rom.


why don't you just flash it and see how you like it?



crawford69 said:


> I know that. I just wanted to make sure because Roland Deschain still has the 20140105 version listed in his Gapps downloads list.


I believe at the time he posted those particular instructions, 0606 did not exist. There is just so much one person can do to keep up with the number of threads that he maintains. And there are other KK gapps available beside those two. And you can always remove apps from a gapps if you don't want them installed. Happy flashing! :grin:

NT


----------



## filthypierre

I have 2 TP's and followed this guide to the letter and no drama's at all with the first one, working fine.

The second one though is giving me grief, Although I have used the same method.

I have uninstalled old version of android using uninstaller2, I opted to keep webOS so have then wiped usb.

Now when I run TPToolbox and opt for "install android" it mounts the media volume but windows tell me it needs to be formatted. If i format using windows then TPToolbox fails when I unmount it.

Tried wiping usb twice in webOS still no luck.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## nevertells

* Never, ever *format anything on your TouchPad using Windows*!* You really should have asked here first if doing that was advisable.

Unless someone with knowledge of how to reverse the damage you have done chimes in here, if it was my tablet, I would use TouchPad Toolbox and do a complete data reset. Since you want to keep WebOS, then use "Create WebOS Volumes" and then WebOS Doctor to reinstall WebOS.

You could try to run WebOS Doctor first, but I seem to remember someone else posting after they had done the same thing as you that the Doctor failed at either 8 or 12%. There is a thread in this forum that you could have a look at that talks about failed runs of WebOS Doctor:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14249-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/

Hope this helps or someone comes along that knows the magic.

NT


----------



## filthypierre

nevertells said:


> * Never, ever *format anything on your TouchPad using Windows*!* You really should have asked here first if doing that was advisable.
> 
> Unless someone with knowledge of how to reverse the damage you have done chimes in here, if it was my tablet, I would use TouchPad Toolbox and do a complete data reset. Since you want to keep WebOS, then use "Create WebOS Volumes" and then WebOS Doctor to reinstall WebOS.
> 
> You could try to run WebOS Doctor first, but I seem to remember someone else posting after they had done the same thing as you that the Doctor failed at either 8 or 12%. There is a thread in this forum that you could have a look at that talks about failed runs of WebOS Doctor:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14249-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/
> 
> Hope this helps or someone comes along that knows the magic.
> 
> NT


You are definitely right I should of posted first your advice makes sense now that I have spent a bit more time understanding the TP, although I seemed to have dodged a bullet as I managed to resolve the issue.

I booted back into webOS did a full wipe account this time, then rebooted... restored account then rebooted to recovery, ran TPtoolbox and this time it mounted the media with all the folders I needed to complete the install.

So thanks so much for your reply I'm off to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## karrun

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can help me. I used this guide to update using ToolKit to Cyanogen Mod 11.0 using Invisiblek Mod. Complete3 data reset. I never used HP WebOS anymore so I removed that. Everything went just fine with the update, but now my pc (the same one I used for the update) won't recognize my TP. I made sure that settings were changed so that MTP is enabled. I also have USB debugging enabled (developer mode).I get, USB device not recognized message when I connect it. TP says it is connected as a media device.

Edit: If I use ToolKit, my pc recognizes it as HP Touchpad, but I only see 2 directories, LOST and TTINSTALL


----------



## nevertells

karrun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me. I used this guide to update using ToolKit to Cyanogen Mod 11.0 using Invisiblek Mod. Complete3 data reset. I never used HP WebOS anymore so I removed that. Everything went just fine with the update, but now my pc (the same one I used for the update) won't recognize my TP. I made sure that settings were changed so that MTP is enabled. I also have USB debugging enabled (developer mode).I get, USB device not recognized message when I connect it. TP says it is connected as a media device.
> 
> Edit: If I use ToolKit, my pc recognizes it as HP Touchpad, but I only see 2 directories, LOST and TTINSTALL


I think that the obvious take away here is it's Invisiblek's Rom that is the problem. Since his Rom's are CM based and you already have your TouchPad set up for data/media, I would suggest you use recovery to flash J.C. Sullin's latest CM11. I have no problem connecting my TP to my PC using his Roms. Sullin's Roms are based on the 3.0 kernel and are a lot less problematic that 3.4 based kernels. Also, I suspect if you checked in recovery, your PC also sees your TouchPad.

NT


----------



## Ratboy2112

ddgls08 said:


> I have two hp touchpads and I installed the the hp toolbox on one of them chosing to compleatly remove webos and it worked great very simple, with great instructions. I was pleased with how well it work I decieded to install it on my other one, I did exactly the same thing but when it came to installing android with the toolbox my computer cannot find the device? or create the folder where I have to put the roms in? so I tried repeating the process sevral times with same result now I cannot connect my touchpad as a media device, the moboot 3.08 menue only shows reboot, webos recovery, shutdown,
> 
> how can I fix it or install anything


ddgls08,

when you ran the tptoolbox I think that your tablet was full data reset because the tablet shows moboot 3.0.8, with menu items of reboot, webos recovery and shut down. I just factory reset a tablet with the toolbox v40 and that was the opening screen once the toolbox finished. At that point you must put the tablet into recovery and use the webos hp doctor to restore the operating system on the tablet. there are other steps involved to restore it fully starting with the apps catalogue, but that can also be found on forums. Good luck in your restore process.


----------



## Anon11

My first post (cause i dun goofed this time). At 17:50 of the installation video, you can see he has 7 folders and 2 other files. But as you can see here, I only have 4 folders, and almost all of them are different from the video, aside for the ttinstall folder.

My main problem is that TPToolbox is completely broken for me, meaning I can't install android, resize/repair android volumes. Even the CDR and creating webos volumes options keep running into various errors. the only one that works, or doesn't have any problems, is reflashing A6 firmware.

Background: I did manage to get the Pac-man rom to install in my first time using the TPtoolbox, but after a reboot it would just go into a bootloop. I figured I should just start over again, so i did the complete data reset, and I think that's where things have gone wrong. I've tried using the other v40/v41 TPtoolboxes, but they too keep running into errors failures.
Even Webos can't help me, because it runs into an error early in the process. Is there no other way?


----------



## nevertells

Anon11 said:


> My first post (cause i dun goofed this time). At 17:50 of the installation video, you can see he has 7 folders and 2 other files. But as you can see here, I only have 4 folders, and almost all of them are different from the video, aside for the ttinstall folder.
> 
> My main problem is that TPToolbox is completely broken for me, meaning I can't install android, resize/repair android volumes. Even the CDR and creating webos volumes options keep running into various errors. the only one that works, or doesn't have any problems, is reflashing A6 firmware.
> 
> Background: I did manage to get the Pac-man rom to install in my first time using the TPtoolbox, but after a reboot it would just go into a bootloop. I figured I should just start over again, so i did the complete data reset, and I think that's where things have gone wrong. I've tried using the other v40/v41 TPtoolboxes, but they too keep running into errors failures.
> Even Webos can't help me, because it runs into an error early in the process. Is there no other way? I would suggest that you run the complete reset again if you can, and then try using


I'm a little disappointed that no one else is answering requests for help like yours. I have some ideas that might help you, but I am not a developer and I'm sure that someone else with those kinds of skills might have some ideas for you.

First off, I can tell you I don't know why Roland has all those files on his /media volume SD card. The three folders plus the ttinstall is all that should be there after TPTB has done a compete data reset and you select "Install Android". So, what you see is correct. I am pretty sure why you ran into trouble is you did not thoroughly read the first few posts in the TPTB thread. I would also recommend only using v.40 as v.41 uses different procedures to install Android Roms. I would also suggest that you start with one of J.C. Sullin's CM11 Roms. His latest is dated 20141125. Also only use the Gapps dated 20140105. And if you haven't already used it, I would strongly suggest that you use the update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317 Clockworkmod that J.C recommends. If you follow these recommendations, all your files will be named as TPTB requires and should install flawlessly. I can tell you the reason that the A6 flash works is because it is refreshing firmware that has to do with hardware, not the operating system. The complete data reset wipes the TP clean. No Android, No WebOS, no volumes, no nothing. So most of the stuff you tried only works after you have Android installed. If you can't get the data reset to run even after multiple tries, then IMHO there is not much left to do but go buy another tablet. I find it interesting that you can find the /media SD card and see the four folders there. I see no reason that the data reset should not work and allow you to start over. That's all I got pal, hope you figure a way to get it going again.

NT


----------



## Anon11

Thanks for the reply. I've tried what you said, regarding the roms, gapps, and CWM. But what I've realized is I can't even change those files after mounting and unmounting anymore. What happens is, after I mount the volume and replace the old files in the TP, rebooting shows that I still have the old pac man rom, gapps, and recovery. Like i never tried to change them in the first place. 
The situation seems completely hopeless. It's a damn shame since the TP isn't broken physically, and is still actually in very good condition after 2 years of constant use, and me changing the roms frequently. But it seems this time I'm gonna have to put it down for good. Well it was great while it lasted.
Edit: It might be because I can't change the files that the TPT is't working as intended, since I have the wrong recovery on it.


----------



## nevertells

Anon11 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've tried what you said, regarding the roms, gapps, and CWM. But what I've realized is I can't even change those files after mounting and unmounting anymore. What happens is, after I mount the volume and replace the old files in the TP, rebooting shows that I still have the old pac man rom, gapps, and recovery. Like i never tried to change them in the first place.
> The situation seems completely hopeless. It's a damn shame since the TP isn't broken physically, and is still actually in very good condition after 2 years of constant use, and me changing the roms frequently. But it seems this time I'm gonna have to put it down for good. Well it was great while it lasted.
> Edit: It might be because I can't change the files that the TPT is't working as intended, since I have the wrong recovery on it.


Sorry that did not help. Like I said, someone who knows developing, coding and the fine art of using ADB and Fastboot to communicate with an Android device might be able to help you. I've never had need to develope those skills, so I can't help you. A guess on my part is one or all of the volumes has become unmounted for some reason. There are ADB commands that one can send to the TouchPad with ADB that might remount the /media volume so deleting and replacing those files might be possible as well as remount the other volumes.

NT


----------



## crawford69

Has anyone installed JC Sullins' latest CM11 data media rom that was released this week?


----------



## nevertells

crawford69 said:


> Has anyone installed JC Sullins' latest CM11 data media rom that was released this week?


Myself, not yet. It has been downloaded 55 times as of this post, so I would guess at least 55 people have tried it out.

NT


----------



## crawford69

I downloaded and installed it. Working great so far.


----------



## nevertells

crawford69 said:


> I downloaded and installed it. Working great so far.


Curiosity finally got the best of me and I just installed it over an older Sullin's CM11. Looks perfect. Wish we knew why he released this.

NT

P.S. Now 667 downloads as of this post.


----------



## alvarex_lp

Please, HELP

I've been fallowing all the steps (decided to keep WebOS). But after I selected Install Android (and therefore it installed itself) on the Touchpad Toolbox, a Windows open on my PC, asking to format the disck of the Tablet. At first I pressed cancel, but it won't let me Access to the folder that should be open by itself so I decided to format the disk and start all over again. The second time I arrived to the part of "Install Android" I had the same problem and no matter what I do it keeps asking me to format the disk, I even used the tool "Repaid Android Volumes" but it doesn't work, I presume, due to the fact that Android is actually not installed yet.

Please, can somebody help me?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

alvarex_lp said:


> Please, HELP
> 
> I've been fallowing all the steps (decided to keep WebOS). But after I selected Install Android (and therefore it installed itself) on the Touchpad Toolbox, a Windows open on my PC, asking to format the disck of the Tablet. At first I pressed cancel, but it won't let me Access to the folder that should be open by itself so I decided to format the disk and start all over again. The second time I arrived to the part of "Install Android" I had the same problem and no matter what I do it keeps asking me to format the disk, I even used the tool "Repaid Android Volumes" but it doesn't work, I presume, due to the fact that Android is actually not installed yet.
> 
> Please, can somebody help me?


This guide definitely does not tell you to format the Touchpad from the PC, so no you haven't been following all the steps. I'm not sure if I should advise you to run the WebOS doctor or try doing a complete data reset from the Toolbox. Anyone here done this before and successfully fixed the issue? For future reference I'd recommend asking about things like this before blindly formatting the device in a manner not covered by the instructions. However don't run the WebOS doctor after March, 15, 2015.


----------



## alvarex_lp

No, I've followed perfectly all the steps untill I had to stop because of that problem. It pretty much didn't really give me much of a choise so I had to do that in order to go on. But everytime I restart the process I can't continue after that same point. I believe it may has to do with some kind of incompatibility with my PC (currently using Windows 8 64bits). Why can't I use the WebOS doctor before March 15th? What should I do untill then?


----------



## nevertells

alvarex_lp said:


> No, I've followed perfectly all the steps untill I had to stop because of that problem. It pretty much didn't really give me much of a choise so I had to do that in order to go on. But everytime I restart the process I can't continue after that same point. I believe it may has to do with some kind of incompatibility with my PC (currently using Windows 8 64bits). Why can't I use the WebOS doctor before March 15th? What should I do untill then?


Do not under any circumstances use your PC to format the memory on your TouchPad unless you never want to use it again. I've seen people have this problem before, and honestly cannot remember how they got around it. You do not say what version of TPTB you are using. Mr. Sullin's has released v42 which appears to be his best work yet. If you are not using it, do so. And if you have not already done so, you need to read through the toolbox thread so you get educated on what you are doing.

I strongly suggest you find a Windows 7 machine to try this on. I know that parts of the memory on the TouchPad are formatted EXT4, which Windows does not recognize. This may be the reason it wants to format your tablet. My tablets have gotten along with my Window 7 64bit machines just fine. Not quite sure why you want to keep WebOS. It's obsolete, abandoned and limited in what it can do. You could always run the complete data reset and see if you can get Android installed and if you absolutely have to have WebOS, follow Mr. Sullin's instructions to reinstall it.

Personally, I've been wanting to get rid of WebOS for a long time, so when TPTB came along, that was the first thing I did. It's optimally your choice, so get to a Win7 machine and see what happens.

NT


----------



## alvarex_lp

Roland, I've read wrong, sorry. Nevertheless, seems that WebOS Doctor is no longer available. I've looked for it and I can't find it. Do you have any link that is currently working? Thanks a lot.

Nevertells, I am using the last TPTB done by JC Sullins. I got a laptop with Windows 7 86x and restarted the process but am still running into the same problem. I decided to keep WebOS in case there was some problem that could let the touchpad without any use (seems I was pretty right about that), I'm begining to wonder if I'll be ever able to use the HP Touchpad with android again... certainly WebOS is quite useless. Thanks a lot.


----------



## nevertells

alvarex_lp said:


> Roland, I've read wrong, sorry. Nevertheless, seems that WebOS Doctor is no longer available. I've looked for it and I can't find it. Do you have any link that is currently working? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Nevertells, I am using the last TPTB done by JC Sullins. I got a laptop with Windows 7 86x and restarted the process but am still running into the same problem. I decided to keep WebOS in case there was some problem that could let the touchpad without any use (seems I was pretty right about that), I'm begining to wonder if I'll be ever able to use the HP Touchpad with android again... certainly WebOS is quite useless. Thanks a lot.


Wow, we have been warning everyone for months about the impending demise of support for WebOS. Not that WebOS Doctor is going to help you now. Unless you can get past the problem you have now, you're done.

You said this in your first post, "so I decided to format the disk and start all over again. " Do I understand that you went ahead and let Windows try to format your TouchPad? If that is the case, then you have ventured in to territory that I can't help you with. Maybe someone else can.

NT


----------



## coffeesteve

Hello, Mr.Deschain79,

I managed to install jc sullins 4.2 android into my hp touchpad,no problems despite terrified sweaty palms and it's running perfectly,YIPPEE,but it still does not show the 16gb memory at all on my win7 laptop nor does webos when I reboot into webos, although the sd card does show up but still no 16gb memory.

Am I doing something wrong or should I have installed something else as well?

I am tempted to try installing team eos's 4.4 android but don't know whether it is worth sorting out the other problem first.

Extremely inexperienced at this sort of thing as you may have guessed and I would really appreciate some expert advice from your good self if you'd be so kind.

Had my tp from new and have always enjoyed using it,such a pity hp totally ruined the whole process.

yours hopefully,

Stephen.


----------



## nevertells

Any memory dedicated to the operating systems is not shown. A 16gb TouchPad will show somewhere between 10 and 11gb available. I would stick with Sullins builds, they IMHO are the most stable and reliable. Like you see, there are others available, so it's your choice if you want to try the others. By virtue of your own admission to being inexperienced, you are only risking your tablet by venturing into areas you are not familiar with. Yeah, HP seems to be good at that with a lot of their other equipment as well.

NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79

coffeesteve said:


> Hello, Mr.Deschain79,
> 
> I managed to install jc sullins 4.2 android into my hp touchpad,no problems despite terrified sweaty palms and it's running perfectly,YIPPEE,but it still does not show the 16gb memory at all on my win7 laptop nor does webos when I reboot into webos, although the sd card does show up but still no 16gb memory.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or should I have installed something else as well?
> 
> I am tempted to try installing team eos's 4.4 android but don't know whether it is worth sorting out the other problem first.
> 
> Extremely inexperienced at this sort of thing as you may have guessed and I would really appreciate some expert advice from your good self if you'd be so kind.
> 
> Had my tp from new and have always enjoyed using it,such a pity hp totally ruined the whole process.
> 
> yours hopefully,
> 
> Stephen.


Like Mr, NT explained you never get the full amount of storage or memory use with pretty much any device. Why not try some excellent Android 4.4.4 Roms :O I just uploaded a video about the best performing rom, The Pac Rom. I think you should try it out, 4.2 is a little outdated. Get Mr Sullins CM11 Rom if you're interested in his work, its a good rom too.






*[ROM][OFFICIAL][KitKat 4.4.4][TENDERLOIN] PAC-man 4.4.4.RC-3 [DEV] By Shumash*

*Note: *Kernel 3.0 and 3.4 builds are available.

*Kernel 3.0:* Low to medium battery drain(-5mA to -20mA), Antutu Score=12000+ 

*Kernel 3.4:* Medium battery drain (-30mA to -60mA), Antutu Score=13000+ 

*Rom Details:* h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Inverted volume controls, PAC Performance settings(OC), PAC Console (OTA updates), Increased 2D & 3D GPU clocks up to 320Mhz,Increased default CPU clock from 1188Mhz-1512Mhz, overclocks up to 1782Mhz, Great for Gamers.

*Note: *This Rom can see both SDcards

*Note:* Using the lock screen may cause SOD(sleep-of-death), disable it by going to Settings->Security->Screen Security->screen lock=none.

*Note: *Hold down power and home together if the screen is black(SOD) and you need to reboot.



nevertells said:


> Any memory dedicated to the operating systems is not shown. A 16gb TouchPad will show somewhere between 10 and 11gb available. I would stick with Sullins builds, they IMHO are the most stable and reliable. Like you see, there are others available, so it's your choice if you want to try the others. By virtue of your own admission to being inexperienced, you are only risking your tablet by venturing into areas you are not familiar with. Yeah, HP seems to be good at that with a lot of their other equipment as well.
> 
> NT


Thanks Buddy good to see ya in forums :goodcry: Just did a little more updating to the thread. :fox:


----------



## alvarex_lp

nevertells said:


> Do I understand that you went ahead and let Windows try to format your TouchPad? If that is the case, then you have ventured in to territory that I can't help you with. Maybe someone else can.
> 
> NT


I finally managed to sort this out (in spite of the encouraging answers haha). Seems this problem is much more common than I thought, but people don't run into this because they no longer use WebOS. How ever, I found the answer herehttp://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/312465-windows-cant-read-usb-drive-2.HTML

Thanks to rebel0376 I'll transcript the solution in case someone else run into this problem ever again:

Be sure you have already installed Novacom and Java.

1) In WebOS enter the TP Developer Mode. To do this in Just Type enter *webos20090606*. It will ask you for a password or otherwise it will generate one.

2) Connect the TP to the computer using the usb cable but *don't enter USB Mode on the TP*.

3) On your computer, Open Novaterm. To do this, go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal\ and double clicking Novaterm.bat.

4) Click on: File->Connect in the Novaterm window. A window will launch asking you to confirm the TP device. Just click OK.

5) Copy and past the commands below and press enter:

umount /dev/mapper/store-media
mkfs.msdos /dev/mapper/store-media
mount /dev/mapper/store-media
reboot

If you've done it correctly, you should be at a command prompt showing [email protected]: / #):

The HP Touchpad will reboot and there will be a message in your computer saying it lost the conextion to the Tablet. Just click OK and close the Novaterm,

6) It will take between 5-10 minutes for the TP to reboot, so don't panic at the longer reboot. You'll notice that the HP logo will start the standard brightening/dimming on the screen. When it comes back up, you will be able to enter USB mode on your TP and browse the drive using windows.

Now, I've finally installed android again. Thanks to Roland for this thread and video; and thanks NT for replaying helping anyway he could.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

alvarex_lp said:


> I finally managed to sort this out (in spite of the encouraging answers haha). Seems this problem is much more common than I thought, but people don't run into this because they no longer use WebOS. How ever, I found the answer herehttp://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/312465-windows-cant-read-usb-drive-2.HTML
> 
> Thanks to rebel0376 I'll transcript the solution in case someone else run into this problem ever again:
> 
> Be sure you have already installed Novacom and Java.
> 
> 1) In WebOS enter the TP Developer Mode. To do this in Just Type enter *webos20090606*. It will ask you for a password or otherwise it will generate one.
> 
> 2) Connect the TP to the computer using the usb cable but *don't enter USB Mode on the TP*.
> 
> 3) On your computer, Open Novaterm. To do this, go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal\ and double clicking Novaterm.bat.
> 
> 4) Click on: File->Connect in the Novaterm window. A window will launch asking you to confirm the TP device. Just click OK.
> 
> 5) Copy and past the commands below and press enter:
> 
> umount /dev/mapper/store-media
> mkfs.msdos /dev/mapper/store-media
> mount /dev/mapper/store-media
> reboot
> 
> If you've done it correctly, you should be at a command prompt showing [email protected]: / #):
> 
> The HP Touchpad will reboot and there will be a message in your computer saying it lost the conextion to the Tablet. Just click OK and close the Novaterm,
> 
> 6) It will take between 5-10 minutes for the TP to reboot, so don't panic at the longer reboot. You'll notice that the HP logo will start the standard brightening/dimming on the screen. When it comes back up, you will be able to enter USB mode on your TP and browse the drive using windows.
> 
> Now, I've finally installed android again. Thanks to Roland for this thread and video; and thanks NT for replaying helping anyway he could.


Excellent job troubleshooting the issue, finally you can enjoy the tablet. Thanks for sharing your solution I will make a note of it. :grin:

Added your info the troubleshooting section, cheers

*Oops I accidentally formatted my HP Touchpad from PC:*



Spoiler



Post about solution here
1) Install Novacom and Java.

2) In WebOS enter the TP Developer Mode. To do this in Just Type enter *webos20090606*. It will ask you for a password or otherwise will generate one.

3) Connect the TP to the computer using the usb cable but *don't enter USB Mode on the HP Touchpad*.

4) On your computer, Open Novaterm. To do this, go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal\ and double clicking Novaterm.bat.

5) Click on: File->Connect in the Novaterm window. A window will launch asking you to confirm the TP device. Just click OK.

6) Copy and past the commands below and press enter:

umount /dev/mapper/store-media
mkfs.msdos /dev/mapper/store-media
mount /dev/mapper/store-media
reboot

If you've done it correctly, you should see a command prompt showing [email protected]: / #):

The HP Touchpad will reboot and there will be a message in your computer saying it lost the connection to the Tablet. Just click OK and close the Novaterm,

7) It will take between 5-10 minutes for the TP to reboot, so don't panic at the longer reboot. You'll notice that the HP logo will start the standard brightening/dimming on the screen. When it comes back up, you will be able to enter USB mode on your TP and browse the drive using windows.


----------



## hig

I dug out my more than three years old TP. Followed this thread and it works great! I put Lollipop on to this tablet and gave it a new life. WebOS was completely removed. Now spouse use this three-and-half year old tablet to watch YouTube video while working out. Thank you so much!!


----------



## nevertells

hig said:


> I dug out my more than three years old TP. Followed this thread and it works great! I put Lollipop on to this tablet and gave it a new life. WebOS was completely removed. Now spouse use this three-and-half year old tablet to watch YouTube video while working out. Thank you so much!!


Which developer's version of Lollipop did you install?

NT


----------



## hig

nevertells said:


> Which developer's version of Lollipop did you install?
> 
> NT


[ROM] Evervolv | 5.0.0p1 [AOSP 5.0.2] [3.4 kernel] [NIGHTLIES] With /data/media.20150129

flintman's TWRP

pico Gapp


----------



## sanketpandia

how do i know which ROM will be best for my 16gb hp touchpad???

Info on recovery package and data media also needed


----------



## hig

sanketpandia said:


> how do i know which ROM will be best for my 16gb hp touchpad???
> 
> Info on recovery package and data media also needed


You have to try it. JUst follow the link the Op has.


----------



## sanketpandia

hig said:


> You have to try it. JUst follow the link the Op has.


alright will keep you updated


----------



## sanketpandia

i have been unable to run whatsapp on my touchpad 16gb..

skype and other such apps are fine, but google play says whatsapp aint supported on my device..

i have installed android 4.4.2 pacman mod...


----------



## vaccdroid

I am running 4.2.2 (10-1-2013120-SNAPSHOT-Bluetooth-tenderloin) and was wondering is there a 4.4 that I can flash over this OR for all 4.4 do I have to start clean. Prefer to not have to wipe everything .Thanks.


----------



## nevertells

vaccdroid said:


> I am running 4.2.2 (10-1-2013120-SNAPSHOT-Bluetooth-tenderloin) and was wondering is there a 4.4 that I can flash over this OR for all 4.4 do I have to start clean. Prefer to not have to wipe everything .Thanks.


What you are currently running is a non-data media version of Android. All versions of Jelly Bean and Lollipop are data media Roms. I think if you thoroughly read this thread's OP, you will find all the instructions and resources you need to switch. But understand, you cannot flash a data media Rom over an non-data media Rom. Please thoroughly read the OP and if you still have questions, try posting here again. OH, and try watching some of the great videos Rolandeschain79 has made. Once you have done some reading, I think you will find that using Mr. Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox v42 and his Roms for CM11 will give you the best experience.

NT


----------



## vaccdroid

I was 99% that i coudlnt but wasnt sure , thank you Nevertells. I will read up on installing jelly bean and or lolipop. I was thinking of waiting for a stable lolipop instead of putting a 4.4 and then having to do a 5.0 . Not having any issues with 4,2 so not sure its worth it to put a 4.4 but a stable 5.0 might be worth it. Just waiting for a Stable 5.0


----------



## nevertells

vaccdroid said:


> I was 99% that i coudlnt but wasnt sure , thank you Nevertells. I will read up on installing jelly bean and or lolipop. I was thinking of waiting for a stable lolipop instead of putting a 4.4 and then having to do a 5.0 . Not having any issues with 4,2 so not sure its worth it to put a 4.4 but a stable 5.0 might be worth it. Just waiting for a Stable 5.0


Don't know how long you have been at this, but making a nandroid backup and saving a copy to your PC is SOP. That way you can always go back. It really just depends on how adventuresome you want to be. I would start with a Sullin's CM11 build and then do a lot of reading about CM12. There are still lots of little bugs and issues to be worked out. WiFi, camera and Bluetooth are not 100% viable yet and battery drain while asleep is still fairly high. I think Sullins will eventually release his version of CM12 and at that point I just might give it a try.

NT


----------



## mrputtputt

I wanted to dry Lollipop. I was coming from CM11 (milaq's version) and was running it for a while. I used TP toolbox to install it and do the whole data thing last time around since I don't have a need for webos anymore.

I did a complete data reset only because when I did a volume check, there was a warning about some corruption and I needed to manually run fsck.

After a complete data reset, I proceeded to "install android." After copying the files and disconnecting touchpad from windows and unmount from TP Toolbox, I get an error below.

>>>> Checking install files ...

1 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active

No supported ROM file found. Aborting

I copied the files below to the TTInstall directory:

cm-12-20150208-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

pa_gapps-stock-5.0.1-RC4-20150208-signed.zip

update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip

moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

I also renamed cm-12-20150208-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip to update-cm-12-20150208-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip (I believe cm7 or cm9 had that but that was a while ago).

I'll leave it as wiped for now since don't want to do re-work to get CM11 back.

Not sure where to go next. Appreciate some light shed on this. I've done cm7, cm9, cm10, evervolve kk, cm11. wasn't stumped like this in previous installs.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

mrputtputt said:


> I wanted to dry Lollipop. I was coming from CM11 (milaq's version) and was running it for a while. I used TP toolbox to install it and do the whole data thing last time around since I don't have a need for webos anymore.
> 
> I did a complete data reset only because when I did a volume check, there was a warning about some corruption and I needed to manually run fsck.
> 
> After a complete data reset, I proceeded to "install android." After copying the files and disconnecting touchpad from windows and unmount from TP Toolbox, I get an error below.
> 
> >>>> Checking install files ...
> 
> 1 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active
> 
> No supported ROM file found. Aborting
> 
> I copied the files below to the TTInstall directory:
> 
> cm-12-20150208-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip
> 
> pa_gapps-stock-5.0.1-RC4-20150208-signed.zip
> 
> update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip
> 
> moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
> 
> I also renamed cm-12-20150208-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip to update-cm-12-20150208-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip (I believe cm7 or cm9 had that but that was a while ago).
> 
> I'll leave it as wiped for now since don't want to do re-work to get CM11 back.
> 
> Not sure where to go next. Appreciate some light shed on this. I've done cm7, cm9, cm10, evervolve kk, cm11. wasn't stumped like this in previous installs.


You're trying to use an unsupported recovery update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip, In addition moboot is already included with the TPToolbox and should not be placed in the ttinstall folder. Make sure you have the latest TPtoolbox v42 and review my guide before continuing with the installation.

Just 3 files are needed:

cm-12-20150208-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

pa_gapps-stock-5.0.1-RC4-20150208-signed.zip

update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612.zip

*Supported Data Media Recoveries (TPtoolbox v42-v41x) Download:*
*Note:* These recoveries are meant to be used with TPtoolbox v42 and v41x



*Download Philz Touch CWM **Recovery**:*

Philz-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via mediafire:

Philz-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via androidfilehost:

*Download TWRP Touch Recovery:*
TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via mediafire:
TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via androidfilehost:

*Download Standard Non-Touch CWM **Recovery**:*

CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612. via mediafire:
CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612. via androidfilehost:


----------



## nevertells

I don't think what you saw is a fatal error. It looks like TPTB managed to create one volume before aborting the installation attempt. Probably the /media volume where the ttinstall folder is created. Like Roland said, make sure you are using TPTB v42 and no file renaming is required. I would just use the correct files and run TPTB again and select "Install Android". If that has issues, then starting over by doing the complete data reset would be my next suggestion.

NT


----------



## mrputtputt

kewl! Thanks Roland and nevertells. I guess I fell behind and not updating, plus I misread some stuff on recovery. I didn't know moboot came with tp toolbox (though I put moboot there back when i installed cm11 and removed WebOs). Will try again!


----------



## mrputtputt

weird... using pa_gapps-stock-5.0.1-RC4-20150208-signed.zip*, *i got some errors. something about losing "root access possibly lost. fix?" I elected yes and it continued on to install. but no gapps/apps once it got inside lollipop. It said something that it's running out of system partition space. I increased it to 1gb, and results were same for install. I increased to 4gb (yeah big jump but nothing to lose here), and i was still getting it.

so, i switched gapps and used gapps-lp-20141109.zip. from page 1, I read this is also an option since 5.x.x just needs a 5.0 gapps. it was smaller compared to the full stock (pa_gapps-stock-5.0.1-RC4-20150208-signed.zip), like 160mb vs. 440mb for the pa_gaps.

I was still getting the same error "root access possibly lost. fix?".

- no

- yes - fix root (/system/xbin/su).

But the error of not enough space was not there. it said sd card marker not found.... but all else look good.

the weird part is using gapps-lp-20141109.zip and increasing system to 1gb, gapps installed correctly.


----------



## sanketpandia

Can we install webos back using webos doctor even after it has been dissolved????


----------



## sanketpandia

Can we install webos back using webos doctor even after it has been dissolved????


----------



## RolandDeschain79

mrputtputt said:


> weird... using pa_gapps-stock-5.0.1-RC4-20150208-signed.zip*, *i got some errors. something about losing "root access possibly lost. fix?" I elected yes and it continued on to install. but no gapps/apps once it got inside lollipop. It said something that it's running out of system partition space. I increased it to 1gb, and results were same for install. I increased to 4gb (yeah big jump but nothing to lose here), and i was still getting it.
> 
> so, i switched gapps and used gapps-lp-20141109.zip. from page 1, I read this is also an option since 5.x.x just needs a 5.0 gapps. it was smaller compared to the full stock (pa_gapps-stock-5.0.1-RC4-20150208-signed.zip), like 160mb vs. 440mb for the pa_gaps.
> 
> I was still getting the same error "root access possibly lost. fix?".
> 
> - no
> 
> - yes - fix root (/system/xbin/su).
> 
> But the error of not enough space was not there. it said sd card marker not found.... but all else look good.
> 
> the weird part is using gapps-lp-20141109.zip and increasing system to 1gb, gapps installed correctly.


I didn't include the PA gapps packages in my OP because people we're running into issues with the larger packages. It basically just installs more apps you could install yourself, I'd stick to the basic packages. The TPtoolbox v42 will automatically increase the system partition to 800MB, which seems adequate to me but some people say it performs better with more space. Have you noticed any improvement for having more system space? Personally I haven't noticed a measurable performance difference.

Don't worry about the root access warning thats been happening for a while and I haven't seen any official comment on it by developers, so just choose yes and exit. Just avoid the PA gapps and your installs should be fine with Lollipop and the TPtoolbox, I've tried all the available roms.

Thanks very much for your generous donation and continued support in the forum, nice to see members still being active and posting regularly I've been making updates to the tread recently so there might be some extra info and corrections. Happy flashing


----------



## coffeesteve

Hello again,Mr Deschain79,

took your advice and installed Mr Shumash's 4.4.4 Pac Rom despite my continued nerves, no problem whatsoever, what a great rom.

However, I accidently uninstalled WEBOS, which I really liked and would like back as I had a few apps on it I quite liked.

Is there a way to reinstall it still with the same apps without exploding my brain?

Don't know if I backed it up, knowing Me I didn't.

I still have the new 4.4.4 on My laptop so shouldn't be a problem reinstalling that, at least, as Your installation guides are top-notch.

Quite like having 2 os's, nice to have 2 choices to play with.

Help please.

Stephen.


----------



## nevertells

sanketpandia said:


> Can we install webos back using webos doctor even after it has been dissolved????


Yes you can. Read here about how to do it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314

NT


----------



## nevertells

coffeesteve said:


> Hello again,Mr Deschain79,
> 
> took your advice and installed Mr Shumash's 4.4.4 Pac Rom despite my continued nerves, no problem whatsoever, what a great rom.
> 
> However, I accidently uninstalled WEBOS, which I really liked and would like back as I had a few apps on it I quite liked.
> 
> Is there a way to reinstall it still with the same apps without exploding my brain?
> 
> Don't know if I backed it up, knowing Me I didn't.
> 
> I still have the new 4.4.4 on My laptop so shouldn't be a problem reinstalling that, at least, as Your installation guides are top-notch.
> 
> Quite like having 2 os's, nice to have 2 choices to play with.
> 
> Help please.
> 
> Stephen.


Hi Stephen,

You are aware that all support for WebOS is pretty much gone. We have been warning and preaching about protecting yourself for months. I'm afraid at this point you could reinstall WebOS, but getting your apps back might be impossible. Here is a link to the website that discussed what you needed to do before support ended. http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/WebOS_Survival_Kit

Maybe you can find something there to help you out.

NT


----------



## mrputtputt

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I didn't include the PA gapps packages in my OP because people we're running into issues with the larger packages. It basically just installs more apps you could install yourself, I'd stick to the basic packages. The TPtoolbox v42 will automatically increase the system partition to 800MB, which seems adequate to me but some people say it performs better with more space. Have you noticed any improvement for having more system space? Personally I haven't noticed a measurable performance difference.
> 
> Don't worry about the root access warning thats been happening for a while and I haven't seen any official comment on it by developers, so just choose yes and exit. Just avoid the PA gapps and your installs should be fine with Lollipop and the TPtoolbox, I've tried all the available roms.
> 
> Thanks very much for your generous donation and continued support in the forum, nice to see members still being active and posting regularly I've been making updates to the tread recently so there might be some extra info and corrections. Happy flashing


You're quite welcome and frankly, I apologize as it's overdue!

Performance-wise, I'm seeing similar to others posting on XDA about slowness. It did take sometime to start and get out of sleep. I'll re-flash again with 1gb and I'll try the 3.0 kernel vs. 3.4. I see there's a newer gapps version for the 3.0 kernel so will be playing around it this weekend. The performance and getting out of sleep/off was just much, much too slow for now. I've left it on and played around like others said over at xda (iirc) before it gets faster or something like that.


----------



## mrputtputt

i used milaq's 3.0 kernel and went to the most recently nightlies file. i started from scrath with tptoolbox. she seeems to run much much faster compared to the 3.4 kernel file.


----------



## golfnut22

Excellent instructions even for a newbie...first time rooting or whatever you call it. I just got this tp running today and wanted to get a good running os. I only had one issue with the downloads and that was the GAPPS. One of the dl was an exe file and the toolbox did not like it. So, I dl'd another GAPP that you had listed and it worked perfectly. Thank you and to all who did their work.

So, re-flashing the A6 appears to be a good thing to do to help the battery useage. I believe I followed the instructions but could not get the pc to recognize the tablet.

1. I had already installed novacom...do I need to re-install or some how start it?

2. I had the tp in usb mode by either method mentioned

3. I ran the linux toolbox and but it did not work because the pc did not recognize the tp.

Is there another setting I should have on the tablet before performing this task?


----------



## nevertells

golfnut22 said:


> Excellent instructions even for a newbie...first time rooting or whatever you call it. I just got this tp running today and wanted to get a good running os. I only had one issue with the downloads and that was the GAPPS. One of the dl was an exe file and the toolbox did not like it. So, I dl'd another GAPP that you had listed and it worked perfectly. Thank you and to all who did their work.
> 
> So, re-flashing the A6 appears to be a good thing to do to help the battery useage. I believe I followed the instructions but could not get the pc to recognize the tablet.
> 
> 1. I had already installed novacom...do I need to re-install or some how start it?
> 
> 2. I had the tp in usb mode by either method mentioned
> 
> 3. I ran the linux toolbox and but it did not work because the pc did not recognize the tp.
> 
> Is there another setting I should have on the tablet before performing this task?


Are you using Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox v42? You say you had your TP in USB mode. The correct way to use an installer such as TPTB is by putting the TP in WebOS Recovery, not USB mode unless you are using the wrong wording for what you are doing.

NT


----------



## golfnut22

nevertells said:


> Are you using Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox v42? You say you had your TP in USB mode. The correct way to use an installer such as TPTB is by putting the TP in WebOS Recovery, not USB mode unless you are using the wrong wording for what you are doing.
> 
> NT


Well, maybe we are saying the same thing. Here is a direct copy of the front page. Yes, you go into webos recovery, but you get the usb mode symbol. That is where it stops for me. My pc does not recognize it...as though I need to run/install novacom again. It did work as it should, when I went through the rooting process (following these steps).

*3)Enter webOS recovery mode and connect the Touchpad to your PC with the USB cable:* 
*Note:* Even if you choose to remove WebOS, the WebOS recovery mode will still exist as it's part of the bootloader.

How to enter WebOS recovery mode from Android:

If you currently have Android installed you can hold down the power button choose reboot and select "webOS recovery mode" from the moboot menu.

Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.

Or

How to enter WebOS recovery mode from WebOS:

Reboot the HP Touchpad via WebOS rest options menu located @ launcher/settings/device info/reset options/restart.

-Hold down the volume up button while the Touchpad reboots.* Once you see the large USB symbol on the screen release the volume button.*

*Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.*


----------



## mrputtputt

I figured I'd stay in this thread. Significant Other (aka SO) wants to stick to running dual boot on the 16GB touchpad . My 32GB is full android and that I posted here recently.

For the 16GB, it was running evervolv 4.2 I think and it's non data/media. I was trying to install the evervolv 5 using the following from the links on the XDA forum:

ev_tenderloin-5.0.2-nightly-2015.02.21.zip

gapps-lp-20150222-signed.zip

FLINTMAN-TWRP-touch-data_media-SELINUX-2.8.4.0-01-17-15.zip

FLINTMAN-TWRP-touch-data_media-SELINUX-2.8.4.0-01-17-15 wasn't working so I renamed it to update-TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140512.zip per a response, and that didn't work also.

So I decided just to skip evervolv for since I can't make it work. And I know Milaq's CM12 is working on my 32GB, I'll just use that (the 3.0 kernel one, since the 3.4 seemed buggy).

I use the same CM12 files from Milaq that I used for 32GB (3.0 kernel), this time for the 16GB. Since SO wants to still keep webos, I'll have to do a dual boot. I'm stumped on this question from TpToolbox 42.

Resized data:

volume org_size new size delta

media 12944M 5552M -7392M

cm-cache 0M 200M 200M

cm-data 0M 6400M 6400M

cm-system 0M 800M 800M

Pending OS installation details

IS_DATAMEDIA: 1

RECOVERY_FILE: update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20141231.zip

GAPPS_FILE: gapps-lp-20141109_new.zip (I just put new in the file name to ensure it's different from the same file downloaded previously)

ROM_FILE: update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20141231.zip

FORMAT /cache: YES
FORMAT /data: YES

My concern is if I elect yes to format data, will that lose webos? I'm thinking no since webos and it's media stuff is on the media volume last I recall. So checking here before I push the button.


----------



## nevertells

mrputtputt said:


> I figured I'd stay in this thread. Significant Other (aka SO) wants to stick to running dual boot on the 16GB touchpad . My 32GB is full android and that I posted here recently.
> 
> For the 16GB, it was running evervolv 4.2 I think and it's non data/media. I was trying to install the evervolv 5 using the following from the links on the XDA forum:
> 
> ev_tenderloin-5.0.2-nightly-2015.02.21.zip
> 
> gapps-lp-20150222-signed.zip
> 
> FLINTMAN-TWRP-touch-data_media-SELINUX-2.8.4.0-01-17-15.zip
> 
> FLINTMAN-TWRP-touch-data_media-SELINUX-2.8.4.0-01-17-15 wasn't working so I renamed it to update-TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140512.zip per a response, and that didn't work also.
> 
> So I decided just to skip evervolv for since I can't make it work. And I know Milaq's CM12 is working on my 32GB, I'll just use that (the 3.0 kernel one, since the 3.4 seemed buggy).
> 
> I use the same CM12 files from Milaq that I used for 32GB (3.0 kernel), this time for the 16GB. Since SO wants to still keep webos, I'll have to do a dual boot. I'm stumped on this question from TpToolbox 42.
> 
> Resized data:
> 
> volume org_size new size delta
> 
> media 12944M 5552M -7392M
> 
> cm-cache 0M 200M 200M
> 
> cm-data 0M 6400M 6400M
> 
> cm-system 0M 800M 800M
> 
> Pending OS installation details
> 
> IS_DATAMEDIA: 1
> 
> RECOVERY_FILE: update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20141231.zip
> 
> GAPPS_FILE: gapps-lp-20141109_new.zip (I just put new in the file name to ensure it's different from the same file downloaded previously)
> 
> ROM_FILE: update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20141231.zip
> 
> FORMAT /cache: YES
> FORMAT /data: YES
> 
> My concern is if I elect yes to format data, will that lose webos? I'm thinking no since webos and it's media stuff is on the media volume last I recall. So checking here before I push the button.


No, TPTB does not do anything to WebOS unless you select "Complete Data Reset".

One question, are you sure about this entry? " ROM_FILE: update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20141231.zip" That is the Clockworkmod file.

Be sure to post how the install goes.

NT


----------



## mrputtputt

Thanks NT.

About the update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20141231.zip, that is what I used since I used for the 3.0 kernel. I was trying the 3.4 kernel during my first Lollipop install but I couldn't make 3.4 work w/o issues (slow to boot, slow to wake from sleep, just slow).

I was initially using update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip when I was trying to install 3.4 kernel. So in the 3.0 kernel via the XDA thread, the file download link for CWM led to 20140317 version so I downloaded that and it seemed to work for over 1 week now w/o issues.

Will try again this week and post back here what the results are. If there is an oops. well, I've been trying to tell the SO to get on android anyway.


----------



## ildanach

Hello. I've confused myself and I'm needing some help, please

I've used the processes here to install andriod on my touchpad. But I want to undo it all and go back to webos only and restart all the processes

I'm a noob and need a step by step guide to help

Thanks in advance


----------



## nevertells

ildanach said:


> Hello. I've confused myself and I'm needing some help, please
> 
> I've used the processes here to install andriod on my touchpad. But I want to undo it all and go back to webos only and restart all the processes
> 
> I'm a noob and need a step by step guide to help
> 
> Thanks in advance


First off, you need to explain what you've done and how you did it. We can't help you with the amount of detail that you so far provided. The more detail the better.

NT


----------



## ildanach

I set up 4.4.4 jcsullions using the guides here, to the letter. It all works very well and no issues. I did it back in November.

I do need to otg a lot and the webos one is far better, less issues with transfers. But now that I have the android setup, that has left very little space on webos. I have no space for my file transfer.

So I want to go back to the clean webos for otg. I bring the touchpad because if it gets lost, I've no issues. It's all about the data I'm collecting

(then I can look around for an android build that doesn't partition the harddrive)

Thank you


----------



## nevertells

ildanach said:


> I set up 4.4.4 jcsullions using the guides here, to the letter. It all works very well and no issues. I did it back in November.
> 
> I do need to otg a lot and the webos one is far better, less issues with transfers. But now that I have the android setup, that has left very little space on webos. I have no space for my file transfer.
> 
> So I want to go back to the clean webos for otg. I bring the touchpad because if it gets lost, I've no issues. It's all about the data I'm collecting
> 
> (then I can look around for an android build that doesn't partition the harddrive)
> 
> Thank you


Do I understand you correctly, you still have WebOS installed, you just want to get rid of Android?

I have no clue what you mean by finding an Android build that does not partition the hard drive.

NT


----------



## ildanach

nevertells said:


> Do I understand you correctly, you still have WebOS installed, you just want to get rid of Android?
> 
> I have no clue what you mean by finding an Android build that does not partition the hard drive.
> 
> NT


Yes that is what I want to do

If I get that done, I can look out for a 4.4.0 build that allows both Android and webos to see the same data


----------



## nevertells

ildanach said:


> Yes that is what I want to do
> 
> If I get that done, I can look out for a 4.4.0 build that allows both Android and webos to see the same data


One uses ACMEUninstaller2 to remove Android. This removes all traces of Android and the partitions that were created to support it.

Exactly what data are you trying to see from both WebOS and Android? And please be specific. Also I went back and reread your original post and you were complaining about not having very much space for your data on WebOS. I'm kind of shooting in the dark because you have not provided much info about how you installed Android KitKat. I don't know what size TouchPad you have either. I think your fix could be very simple, but until I know how you installed Android and what size your pad is, don't remove anything yet until you provide more info.

NT


----------



## coffeesteve

Hallo again,Mr Deschains,

thought a bit on your advice and installed the pacman4.4.4 rom plus an app called kernel auditor to overclock the cpu as I had done on the old webos system settings, which I've got used to being without now. Works lovely, thanks.

I have yet another possibly silly question but here goes.While finding and downloading an ota update, no problem, I cannot seem a way to install said update via the flash update box.

The reason I ask is because the pacperformance symbol in your tutorial video did not appear so although I can find the update in the download app window, I don't appear to be able to go any further.

Do I have to reboot into clockworkmod to install or simply reboot as normal?

As to the clockwork mod reboot, by using that I can access usb storage but only as far as the sd card, which does show up on my laptop nicely and I can transfer videos and pictures quite easily but what can I do should the sd card fill up? Is there to move these to internal storage?

Your opinion would be appreciated.

Thanks very much.


----------



## nevertells

coffeesteve said:


> Hallo again,Mr Deschains,
> 
> thought a bit on your advice and installed the pacman4.4.4 rom plus an app called kernel auditor to overclock the cpu as I had done on the old webos system settings, which I've got used to being without now. Works lovely, thanks.
> 
> I have yet another possibly silly question but here goes.While finding and downloading an ota update, no problem, I cannot seem a way to install said update via the flash update box.
> 
> The reason I ask is because the pacperformance symbol in your tutorial video did not appear so although I can find the update in the download app window, I don't appear to be able to go any further.
> 
> Do I have to reboot into clockworkmod to install or simply reboot as normal?
> 
> As to the clockwork mod reboot, by using that I can access usb storage but only as far as the sd card, which does show up on my laptop nicely and I can transfer videos and pictures quite easily but what can I do should the sd card fill up? Is there to move these to internal storage?
> 
> Your opinion would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Roland is having an issue with Rootzwiki. He is locked out for no reason and we have not been able to get a moderator's attention to fix his account.

To answer your questions, there is no reason you should not be able to reboot to CWM and flash it from there. Just remember to clear cache and Dalvic cache. So how is your TouchPad set up now? How much memory do you have allotted to the SD card and /data? Have you used Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox to remove WebOS? The more detail you provide, the easier it will be to help you.

NT


----------



## Wellzy4eva

Hey, I've been updating my tablet from early CM9 releases all the way up to JCSullin's CM11 recent release and have never tried to downgrade my version before.

I have only ever used the official Cyanogenmod nightly releases or JCSullins roms, and have never had any problems with either.

Reading the opening page, it indicates that the best battery life for the HP Tablet is to use 4.2.2 builds rather than 4.4.4 builds. What differences is there between the 4.2.2 and 4.4.4 that actually impact the HP Touchpad directly? and are the battery life examples given still quite accurate?

[ROM] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] By Jcsullins
Rom Details: Low to medium battery drain (-6mA to -20mA)

[ROM][4.2.2 CM10.1]-SNAPSHOT-Jcsullins-VPN-tenderloin-20131210 By Jcsullins
Rom Details: Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA)

I don't want to go through all the effort of rolling back my software if it's not worth it.


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> Hey, I've been updating my tablet from early CM9 releases all the way up to JCSullin's CM11 recent release and have never tried to downgrade my version before.
> 
> I have only ever used the official Cyanogenmod nightly releases or JCSullins roms, and have never had any problems with either.
> 
> Reading the opening page, it indicates that the best battery life for the HP Tablet is to use 4.2.2 builds rather than 4.4.4 builds. What differences is there between the 4.2.2 and 4.4.4 that actually impact the HP Touchpad directly? and are the battery life examples given still quite accurate?
> 
> [ROM] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] By Jcsullins
> Rom Details: Low to medium battery drain (-6mA to -20mA)
> 
> [ROM][4.2.2 CM10.1]-SNAPSHOT-Jcsullins-VPN-tenderloin-20131210 By Jcsullins
> Rom Details: Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA)
> 
> I don't want to go through all the effort of rolling back my software if it's not worth it.


So if I read you correctly, you have Sullin's 20150113 Rom currently installed. Battery usage on that Rom is just as good as the other Roms you mentioned. So if it's battery usage that concerns you, go for it I think it's worth it.

NT


----------



## calculus1918

I have the Sullin's 20150113 Rom and it's been great. However, the last few weeks I started to notice the drastic battery drain. I tried the Toolbox reset of the A6 software (twice in a row last night), but the drain is still there. I've noticed if I wipe, reset and re install, the problem goes away. The only app that's been added compared to the past is Youtube kids for my daughter, no idea, please help.


----------



## nevertells

calculus1918 said:


> I have the Sullin's 20150113 Rom and it's been great. However, the last few weeks I started to notice the drastic battery drain. I tried the Toolbox reset of the A6 software (twice in a row last night), but the drain is still there. I've noticed if I wipe, reset and re install, the problem goes away. The only app that's been added compared to the past is Youtube kids for my daughter, no idea, please help.


What do you consider drastic battery drain? This particular Rom has always been stable with regards to battery drain while asleep. The usual culprit is a rogue app that is throwing a huge amount of wakelocks which causes the battery drain. You are on the right track looking for a reason why all of a sudden you have excessive battery drain. I would do a complete data reset, install the Rom and if the issue is gone, start trying to figure out which app is causing the drain.

NT


----------



## carlbeech

Hi

Apologies if I've missed this already, but can you advise the simplest way to switch to another rom or downgrade? - I've used the TPToolbox to install a lollipop rom, but I'm finding it a little slow, and there's still no bluetooth support for my headphones...

I thought I'd either try one of the other lollipop distros or perhaps a kitkat...?

Either way it would be useful to know the best method - I don't think its a good thing to dirty flash over the existing rom - e.g. is it best to still use acmeuninstaller2, or do I simply put the files in the right place and use TPToolbox and say 'install'...

Hopefully its a simple straightforward way.. 

All the best

Carl.


----------



## nevertells

carlbeech said:


> Hi
> 
> Apologies if I've missed this already, but can you advise the simplest way to switch to another rom or downgrade? - I've used the TPToolbox to install a lollipop rom, but I'm finding it a little slow, and there's still no bluetooth support for my headphones...
> 
> I thought I'd either try one of the other lollipop distros or perhaps a kitkat...?
> 
> Either way it would be useful to know the best method - I don't think its a good thing to dirty flash over the existing rom - e.g. is it best to still use acmeuninstaller2, or do I simply put the files in the right place and use TPToolbox and say 'install'...
> 
> Hopefully its a simple straightforward way..
> 
> All the best
> 
> Carl.


First question that comes to mind is did you remove WebOS? Next question, which LL Rom did you install?

A couple rules of thumb, never dirty flash a Rom over something different. For example, don't flash an AOSP Rom over a CM Rom or visa versa. Don't flash different versions of Android over the top of each other. For example, CM 11 over CM12 or visa versa. Never flash data media Roms over the top of non-data media Roms, or visa versa. If you still have WebOS still installed, you will have to use ACMEUninstaller2 to remove Android to make way for a different version of any kind and then TPTB to install whatever version you are wanting to install. If you did a complete data reset, removing WebOS, then use that to install a different version of Android. If you already have CM11 or CM 12 or CM12.1 installed, then it's OK to use your recovery(TWRP/CWM) to flash another CM or AOSP based version of Android as long as it's the same version and Rom base.

If you want to use your recovery to try to replace let's say a data media Evervolv(AOSP) with a data media CM based Rom, ie, KitKat or Lollipop, CWM has a function to prepare tablet for a different version of Android, I believe you can accomplish the same thing with TWRP by formatting /system. However, the safest way to move from different based Roms to others or different versions is a clean install, ie., ACMEUninstaller2 or TPTB complete data reset. Keep in mind too, TPTB makes the decision on how to configure the memory based on what version or base of Android you are installing.

In the future, it's best to provide as much info as possible. It's hard to answer generality based questions with much in the way of specifics. I think I've covered what you want to know, but it would have been easier if I had more to work with. If you are still not sure, feel free to ask more questions.

NT


----------



## carlbeech

nevertells said:


> First question that comes to mind is did you remove WebOS? Next question, which LL Rom did you install?
> 
> A couple rules of thumb, never dirty flash a Rom over something different. For example, don't flash an AOSP Rom over a CM Rom or visa versa. Don't flash different versions of Android over the top of each other. For example, CM 11 over CM12 or visa versa. Never flash data media Roms over the top of non-data media Roms, or visa versa. If you still have WebOS still installed, you will have to use ACMEUninstaller2 to remove Android to make way for a different version of any kind and then TPTB to install whatever version you are wanting to install. If you did a complete data reset, removing WebOS, then use that to install a different version of Android. If you already have CM11 or CM 12 or CM12.1 installed, then it's OK to use your recovery(TWRP/CWM) to flash another CM or AOSP based version of Android as long as it's the same version and Rom base.
> 
> If you want to use your recovery to try to replace let's say a data media Evervolv(AOSP) with a data media CM based Rom, ie, KitKat or Lollipop, CWM has a function to prepare tablet for a different version of Android, I believe you can accomplish the same thing with TWRP by formatting /system. However, the safest way to move from different based Roms to others or different versions is a clean install, ie., ACMEUninstaller2 or TPTB complete data reset. Keep in mind too, TPTB makes the decision on how to configure the memory based on what version or base of Android you are installing.
> 
> In the future, it's best to provide as much info as possible. It's hard to answer generality based questions with much in the way of specifics. I think I've covered what you want to know, but it would have been easier if I had more to work with. If you are still not sure, feel free to ask more questions.
> 
> NT


Thanks for the info - here's the details:

WebOS still present: yes

lollipop version - Milaq's Nightly Cyanogenmod 12, 3.0 Kernel

Want to change to: Cyanogenment 11 or potentially try out another lollipop version... not too sure at this point...

From what you say, it sounds like a complete de-install by AcmeUninstaller2 and do a re-install with TPToolbox - that's how I managed to install Lollipop in the first place - I was wondering if the process was different once you installed an up to date rom...

Many thanks

Carl.


----------



## nevertells

carlbeech said:


> Thanks for the info - here's the details:
> 
> WebOS still present: yes
> 
> lollipop version - Milaq's Nightly Cyanogenmod 12, 3.0 Kernel
> 
> Want to change to: Cyanogenment 11 or potentially try out another lollipop version... not too sure at this point...
> 
> From what you say, it sounds like a complete de-install by AcmeUninstaller2 and do a re-install with TPToolbox - that's how I managed to install Lollipop in the first place - I was wondering if the process was different once you installed an up to date rom...
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Carl.


The question you have to ask yourself is what level of functionality you want. Even CM11 has some issues with Bluetooth connectivity. However, if you have previously install a particular version of CM11 and the Bluetooth worked for you, then that is what I would drop back to. Otherwise, if not having Bluetooth is a deal breaker, then you might have to go back to a version of Jellybean. I can tell you that Lollipop for now will have the least reliability being development is still very early on that Rom. My particular flavor of CM11 is that by J.C. Sullins. The guy's developing skills are awesome. You should probably try his 20150113 CM11 build. So run ACMEUninstaller2 and give that a try. Good luck.

NT


----------



## carlbeech

nevertells said:


> The question you have to ask yourself is what level of functionality you want. Even CM11 has some issues with Bluetooth connectivity. However, if you have previously install a particular version of CM11 and the Bluetooth worked for you, then that is what I would drop back to. Otherwise, if not having Bluetooth is a deal breaker, then you might have to go back to a version of Jellybean. I can tell you that Lollipop for now will have the least reliability being development is still very early on that Rom. My particular flavor of CM11 is that by J.C. Sullins. The guy's developing skills are awesome. You should probably try his 20150113 CM11 build. So run ACMEUninstaller2 and give that a try. Good luck.
> 
> NT


Many thanks for the recommendation - I'll look into it over the coming days - we're in the process of moving so might be a little while before I get to grips with it ;-)

Cheers

Carl.


----------



## nevertells

carlbeech said:


> Many thanks for the recommendation - I'll look into it over the coming days - we're in the process of moving so might be a little while before I get to grips with it ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Carl.


Time is on your side. Good luck with your move!

Report back when you have time.

NT


----------



## wxforecaster

Need help. Trying to install 5.0.x and the Jcsullins TPtoolbox is giving me a unrecognized/unsupported zip error on the recovery .zip file when using the Install Android option.

Here's what I've dropped into the ttinstall folder:

ROM: cm-12-20150331-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

Gapps: gapps-lp-20141212-signed.zip

Recovery: I've tried both...

FLINTMAN-TWRP-touch-data_media-SELINUX-f2fs-2.8.4.0-02-11-2015-1.zip

and

FLINTMAN-TWRP-touch_data_media-SELINUX-2.8.4.0-01-17-15.zip

Honestly these selections aren't important to me so long as I can use the TouchPad with Lollipop, Wi-fi connection to the network, and working Google Apps suite. This just seemed to be a common trio of files.

Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## nevertells

wxforecaster said:


> Need help. Trying to install 5.0.x and the Jcsullins TPtoolbox is giving me a unrecognized/unsupported zip error on the recovery .zip file when using the Install Android option.
> 
> Here's what I've dropped into the ttinstall folder:
> 
> ROM: cm-12-20150331-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip
> 
> Gapps: gapps-lp-20141212-signed.zip
> 
> Recovery: I've tried both...
> 
> FLINTMAN-TWRP-touch-data_media-SELINUX-f2fs-2.8.4.0-02-11-2015-1.zip
> 
> and
> 
> FLINTMAN-TWRP-touch_data_media-SELINUX-2.8.4.0-01-17-15.zip
> 
> Honestly these selections aren't important to me so long as I can use the TouchPad with Lollipop, Wi-fi connection to the network, and working Google Apps suite. This just seemed to be a common trio of files.
> 
> Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


What version of TPTB are you using? BTW, is this your first attempt at installing Android on your TouchPad?

NT


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 wants everyone here to know that he has not forgotten you. For some reason his Rootzwiki account got messed up and try as we might, we cannot get them to straighten it out. So here is a link to his identical thread over in XDA.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/help/rom-guide-how-to-install-android-4-4-x-t2912820

NT


----------



## Redcorn

yea hi, sorry I'm so late here on this thread. I just inherited a touchpad from my recently deceased father who had it password protected. I did the factory reset by holding the power, HP, and vol up buttons together succesfully. However, after choosing the language and attempting to sign into my wifi, I got the server error message, which led me here to trying to convert the tablet to android OS. I have all the required software and tools to convert it however I cant reboot the machine into usb mode now for the Toolbox to recognize it. It seems stuck in initial setup mode. Please help


----------



## nevertells

Redcorn said:


> yea hi, sorry I'm so late here on this thread. I just inherited a touchpad from my recently deceased father who had it password protected. I did the factory reset by holding the power, HP, and vol up buttons together succesfully. However, after choosing the language and attempting to sign into my wifi, I got the server error message, which led me here to trying to convert the tablet to android OS. I have all the required software and tools to convert it however I cant reboot the machine into usb mode now for the Toolbox to recognize it. It seems stuck in initial setup mode. Please help


Hope you have done enough reading so you understand what you are doing. To put a TouchPad into WebOS recovery mode, with the TP off, hold power and volume up. Once you see a large USB symbol, release the keys. You are now in WebOS recovery. Follow Sullin's instructions for running TPTB v42 and install Android. Of if your TP is on, force a reboot by holding power and the home button. As soon as the TP starts to reboot, hold volume up until you see the large USB symbol. You might want to visit Sullin's TPTB thread for more info:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314

NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79

_(NewThread)How to install Android 7.x Nougat builds on the HP TouchPad_











_[ROM] Evervolv | 7.0.0p1 [AOSP Nougat 7.0.0] [3.4 kernel] [ALPHA] WIFI & 4G_
_Rom Details:_ Medium battery drain (-22mA to -25mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera(inverted), Bluetooth. 
Note: This rom **REQUIRES 1312MB System Partition. Change this with Jcsullins TPtoolbox after starting to install android.

_[ROM][UNOFFICIAL][7.1] CyanogenMod 14.1 Unofficial (Invisiblek) _
_Rom Details:_ Medium battery drain (-22mA to -25mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera(doesn't work), Bluetooth. 
Note: This rom **REQUIRES 1312MB System Partition. Change this with Jcsullins TPtoolbox after starting to install android.

_7.x Gapps Downloads:_
OpenGaps7.1 pico

_7.x Required TWRP recovery_

9/11/16 TWRP 3.0.2.0

_Additional resources:_
Touchpad Toolbox Main Thread By Jcsullins
[ROM GUIDE] How to Flash Install Android 7.x/6.x/5.x.x/4.4.x HP TouchPad Roms(How to update your Roms)
[ROM] Evervolv | 7.0.0p1 [AOSP Nougat 7.0.0] [3.4 kernel] [ALPHA] WIFI & 4G

Timecode:
How to install android 7.1 @ 2:34
Nougat 7.1 on my HP TP @ 5:08
How to enable super user @ 5:58
Antutu benchmark nougat vs Kitkat @ 7:48
Battery life nougat vs Kitkat @ 8:16

_1)Getting started, Requirements and Preparation:_
_A)_You must have Java and the novacom software installed on your PC before running Jcsullins Touchpad Toolbox.
_Click here to Download Java:_
_Click here to Download the Universal Novacom Installer 1.4.1_
_or_
_Click here to Download, extract and install the appropriate version of Novacom for your OS manually_
_Note:_ Under Linux the Novacom driver is installed at /opt/Palm run it from this location.

_B)Backup, Backup, Backup,_ Using the "Complete Data Reset" feature of the TPtoolbox or the "Erase USB drive" from WebOS, will delete absolutely everything on your HP TouchPad!

_2)(Optional)Time to Choose the Fate of WebOS:_
_Note: If you wish to remove WebOS or have already removed it, just skip to step # 3_

_If you wish to keep WebOS then do the following steps:_
_Uninstall Android and Clean up your SDcard:_
_A]_Uninstall Android completely by using the ACMEUinstaller2, watch the instructional video below. After uninstalling Android you will automatically reboot to WebOS.

_How to use the ACMEUninstaller2 (Short Version)_

_1)_Install the Novacom software(You installed this in step 1)

_2)_Next place this ACMEUninstaller2 file into the Novacom folder.
-By default this folder will be located on your PC @ C:/Program Files/ Palm, Inc. Mac OS X users will find this folder @ /opt/nova/bin. 
-Download the ACMEUninstaller2 file and copy and paste it right into either of those directories.

_3)_Boot the tablet into WebOS recovery mode and attach it with the USB cable to your PC.
Download and extract these ACME5 batch files and run the "removecm2.bat" file to uninstall Android.

Or
Open a command prompt and type the following:

On Your PC
cd c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc (enter)
novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller2 (enter)

On your Mac 
cd /opt/nova/bin (enter)
./novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller2 (enter)

_How to enter WebOS recovery mode from Android:_
-If you currently have Android installed you can hold down the power button choose reboot and select "webOS recovery mode" from the moboot menu. 
Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.

_Or_

_How to enter WebOS recovery mode from WebOS:_
-Reboot the HP Touchpad via WebOS rest options menu located @ launcher/settings/device info/reset options/restart. 
-Hold down the volume up button while the Touchpad reboots. Once you see the large USB symbol on the screen release the volume button.
Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.

_B]_Now from WebOS we will wipe our SDcard before the TPtoolbox can setup our partition/volumes. Completely wipe your SDcard by booting into WebOS and going to, launcher/settings/device info/reset options/erase USB drive. The Touchpad will then reboot itself and the data will be completely erased. Note:This will not affect your WebOS setup, apps or Preware. 


-If you previously removed WebOS but want to add it back use Jcsullins instructions click here:
-If you need to bypass the WebOS activation get the tool and instructions click here:

_3)Enter webOS recovery mode and connect the Touchpad to your PC with the USB cable: _
Hold down the power button to Shutdown/power off the tablet. Once off press and hold down the volume up button and then press the power button. Once you see the USB symbol on the screen attach your tablet to your PC via the USB cable.
or
From Android hold down the power button choose reboot, use the volume button and home button to select "webOS recovery mode" from the moboot menu. 
Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.
or 
From WebOS reboot from the rest options menu located @ launcher/settings/device info/reset options/restart. 
Hold down the volume up button while the Touchpad reboots. Once you see the large USB symbol on the screen release the volume button.
Connect the HP Touchpad to your PC via the USB cable.

_4)Download, extract and run Jcsullins Touchpad Toolbox _
_Download TPtoolbox v42 mirror _
_Download TPtoolbox v42 mirror _
-Extract the TPToolbox v42 zip file and open the folder.
_On Windows_, run the batch file named tptb_v42_win.bat
_On Linux_, run the script named tptb_v42_nix.sh
_On Mac_, run the script named tptb_v42_mac.command

-Lines of script will scroll across the HP Touchpad screen until you see the TPtoolbox main menu.
-The TPToolbox consists of 3 different panels, 1 menu, 2 help, and 3 output, see picture.
-Swipe the screen with your finger or use the volume button to navigate the menu and the home button to make selections.


_5)Complete Data Reset(Removes all Data, WebOS and Android)_
-Scroll down to Complete Data Reset and select it with the home button and choose yes three times to begin the process.
-If you previously did step number 3 and want to keep WebOS then skip this step and proceed to step 6 installing android.


_6)Installing Android on the HP TouchPad_
-scroll down to Install Android from the menu and select it with the home button.
-The TPtoolbox will mount the media partition/volume to your PC. Open the Touchpads Media partition/volume on your PC and look for the ttinstall folder. Place the below Rom, Recovery and Gapps zips into the ttinstall folder.


_Download Android 4.4.4 Kitkat install files(Rom, Gapps, Recovery):_
_Rom:cm-11-20161128-NIGHTLY-MLQ-tenderloin.zip 
Recovery:TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612b.zip
Gapps:gapps-444-base-20160602-1-signed.zip_
_Note:_ Do Not unzip the files.

-Once the files are finished transferring to the HP TP select unmount media volume from the TPtoolbox menu.
-The TPtoolbox will now check the files for compatibility then begin to set your partitions/volumes.
-If the TPtoolbox fails to run it will display which file is incompatible, start the install again and replace the offending file(s).

_7)How to change the Partition/Volume sizes(Required for Android 7.x Nougat)_
-Before confirming the OS installation scroll down and select Adjust Volume Sizes from the TPtoolbox menu
-Scroll down to cm-data volume and select it, then scroll down to -1024 and press select it 
-Scroll up and go back, next select cm_system from the menu
-Scroll down and select +1024 and press the home button
-Scroll up and go back, next select APPLY Changes 
-Now confirm the OS installation by selecting Yes and pressing the home button
Note: It's recommended to have system partition/volume of at least 1300mb+ for android 7.x. I like 1800+ for future proofing.


_TPToolbox Auto Installs your Rom, Gapps and Recovery(Please stand by..)_
-The details of partition/volume resizing will scroll across the Toolboxes bottom output window(Bottom) and the device will auto reboot into recovery. The Rom and Gapps package will now be installed automatically, this may take a few muintes, Please stand by..... Once complete the Touchpad will restart and boot into Android. Be patient, it my take several minutes before the HP Touchpad completes it first boot into Android.

_8)Download and Transfer Android 7.1 install files to the HP TouchPad_
-Once the tablet boots to android Kitkat, connect the USB cable to the tablet and your PC.
-Transfer over the 3 android 7.1 zip files below, Rom, Recovery and Gapps zips to the HP Touchpad. I put the files into my downloads folder.

_Download Android 7.1 Nougat install files(Rom, Gapps, Recovery):_
Note: Select only One Rom .zip file to download

_Rom:Download the latest Evervolv 7.1 Nightly build(Wifi) 
Recovery:Download TWRP Flintmans Recovery 3.0.2.0
Gapps:Download Open gapps 7.1 Pico_
_Note:_ Do Not unzip the files.

_Optional Roms:_
Replace the above rom with one of these other choices.
_Rom:Download the latest Evervolv 7.1 Nightly build(4G) _
or
_Rom:CyanogenMod 14.1 Unofficial (Invisiblek) _

_9)Reboot into TWRP recovery, flash TWRP 3.0.2.0_
Hold down the power button reboot the tablet select TWRP Recovery from moboot.
- From TWRP Select Install then look for the download folder containing your 3 android 7.1 files on the left side menu.
-Select and flash the FLINTMAN-TWRP-touch-data_media-SELINUX-f2fs-3.0.2.0-09-11-16.zip, then go back, reboot and again select TWRP from the menu.

_10)Reboot into TWRP recovery 3.0.2.0, Flash the Android 7.1 Rom and Gapps_
-Once in the new TWRP 3.0.2.0 go to the Wipe menu and select Advanced Wipe.
-Select the System partition and swipe to wipe.
-go back to the main menu and select Install, locate the download folder on the left menu
-select and install the 7.1 Rom and the Gapps package then reboot.
Note: The first boot to android 7.1 can take sometime, Wait for it...


----------



## middle_road

Dust off this thread and bring it into 2016 by a hair. Almost a year since the last post by NT.

Would be nice to see more activity over here...


----------

